# UFC discussion from the past 7



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow, i was just thinking and drinking. great combo, anyways what would happen is frank shamrock came to the UFC? fought at 185, would he beat anderson silva? how would he fare against dan henderson? or even rich franklin? 

i just thought of this and got excited.

discuss!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd be all for it. Frank can still be a force, and has always had good gameplans (Minus the Renzo fight). Good chin, good stand-up, and good on the ground, not to mention that he can cut a promo and has charisma (And the Shamrock name). 

Hendo vs Frankie would seriously be great. A fight I've always been curious about because of their grappling match. 

So yeah, that'd rule.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> I'd be all for it. Frank can still be a force, and has always had good gameplans (Minus the Renzo fight). Good chin, good stand-up, and good on the ground, not to mention that he can cut a promo and has charisma (And the Shamrock name).
> 
> Hendo vs Frankie would seriously be great. A fight I've always been curious about because of their grappling match.
> 
> So yeah, that'd rule.



yea! i think i may of seen that. the one where frank won via knee lock?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Heel hook, but yeah, that's the match. Frank looked pretty great in that. Like, really great.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Frank Shamrock has a great shot at Anderson, Rich and Henderson. Let me break down why (I'm a huge Frank fan so this is somewhat biased)

Anderson Silva - I don't really see Anderson KO'in Frank standing and since Anderson's takedown defense is his weakest point and Frank has always had great takedowns I think He could get Anderson down to the ground. Now on the ground this isn't really a contest in my book. Frank destroys Anderson. The only person in the MW divison who can fight with Frank on the ground Submission wise is Filho. I think Frank taps Anderson 4th round title fight 3 round fight I think Anderson takes a decison.

Franklin - Truthfully the only advantage I think Rich has in this fight is size and I think Frank could handle that. Frank is much better on the ground and their stand up is close and I might even give Frank the advantage.

Dan Henderson - Henderson is much closer IMO than the other 2 since he can take advantage of Frank's biggest weakness his Takedown Defense. But Henderson has gone away from his wrestling lately and I really can't get the contenders fight between these two out of my head even though that probably has nothing ot do with anything.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

It really sucks both Dana and Frank cant get past their stupid retarded grade school rivalry and hammer out a deal. Franks getting pretty close to the end of his career and for him to go out fighting B level fighters like Baroni til he retires sucks balls. Elitexc can provide some side show match ups(cung le) that draw some ppv numbers but if Frank wants to prove hes the man(which he "knows" he is) then he needs to come to the UFC and prove it. You cant sit on your win over Tito forever.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Personally, I feel that Frank is still one of the top MW's in the world. He's an incredible fighter and his last few fights have done nothing to disavow me of that notion. While the nickname is lame, he really is a legend and I think he could easily be contender material in the UFC, if not that champion himself. Anderson Silva is one of the most impressive fighters I've ever watched fight, and I would still bet on Frank beating him in a fight for the title. Knee locks on Silva's bad knees, one hit KO power, and more confidence than anyone in the game = Winner in that match up.


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

Damone said:


> I'd be all for it. Frank can still be a force, and has always had good gameplans (Minus the Renzo fight). Good chin, good stand-up, and good on the ground, not to mention that he can cut a promo and has charisma (And the Shamrock name).
> 
> Hendo vs Frankie would seriously be great. A fight I've always been curious about because of their grappling match.
> 
> So yeah, that'd rule.


i agree 100%, and can't think of anything else to add.

well stated.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Top MW? Who in his streak in the ufc did he beat other then Tito and Jeremy Horn whose worth mentioning. Yeah, he was a really well rounded fighter at a time where everyone pretty much focused on one skill but Im getting pretty tired of this idea that Frank Shamrock is still a top MW. Shit Fedor has been off fighting guys for less then a year and people say hes lost his touch. Imagine a guy who hasnt fought anyone in ******* 8 years.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow lets see last time I checked Igor Zinoviev was an pretty good fighter who beat Mario Sperry and Had the potential to be one of the great fighters until Frank slammed his career to an end. Kevin Jackson was a world class wrestler. 4 of his 5 wins are quiet impressive. And btw beating Phil Baroni on with a torn acl is pretty damn impressive since he couldn't even take Baroni down.


----------



## Cage45 (Sep 1, 2007)

*The last word*

Dana doesn't want Frank in the UFC. And we all know Dana has the final word. Frank has pissed Dana off, and Dana has taken it further by calling him a second rate fighter. 

Frank Shamrock Interview - Ironlife.com

I would like to see Frank fight in the UFC, and from a business standpoint the UFC should like to see this as well. But I don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

I loive frank shamrock so i may be a little bit biased. But i believe shamrock is still one of the top 185 lbs fighters in the world. He is a very intelligent striker, with great submissions and good ground game, i believe he could have a chance at taking out silva, but he would have a much smaller chance beating franklin, who would be larger and stronger, i would still pay to see both fights


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Baroni may not be an absolute world class MW, but considering that Frank was injured, and looked a bit rusty(and still kicked ass). With a few more warm up fights he could be in top shape. He could do very well if you ask me.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

It will never happen! Its simple math really!

Dana's hateful Grude + Frank's Massive Ego = One Weakass UFC middleweight division!


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Wow lets see last time I checked Igor Zinoviev was an pretty good fighter who beat Mario Sperry and Had the potential to be one of the great fighters until Frank slammed his career to an end. Kevin Jackson was a world class wrestler. 4 of his 5 wins are quiet impressive. And btw beating Phil Baroni on with a torn acl is pretty damn impressive since he couldn't even take Baroni down.


World class wrestlers dont always translate well to MMA. Why dont you ask Eldari Kurtanidze how mma worked out for him. Baroni is a joke, anyone whose half way decent could work his ass. Igor is probably the only one Ill give you but thats more on potential then anything and we all know how far potential will get you in MMA.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He would be in the top 5 talent wise at 185 in the UFC.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

frank coming back ot the ufc would be awesome

here check this out: YouTube - Frank Shamrock demo reel


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wise said:


> World class wrestlers dont always translate well to MMA. Why dont you ask Eldari Kurtanidze how mma worked out for him. Baroni is a joke, anyone whose half way decent could work his ass. Igor is probably the only one Ill give you but thats more on potential then anything and we all know how far potential will get you in MMA.


Kevin Jackson MMA skills weren't bad in fact he was considered pretty hot stuff till Frank put him in an armbar after about 10 secs. To beat up on Baroni usually is not that impressive. To beat up on Baroni being unable to shoot on him is impressive. Shamrock beat a pretty good stand up fighter for the most part standing and only won by submission because Baroni didn't want to stay standing anymore. Igor had a lot of potential but it was like he was a raw piece of clay. The guy had a lot of skills when he faced Shamrock and was undeafeted until Frank ended his career with that slam.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

*For UFC 77....*

For UFC 77 3 of my friends got fake IDs so they can come and watch it for free in a bar... xD none of them even drink. 

does this make my friends sad 19 year olds? or hardcore mma fans? or just cheap as hell?

discuss


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

all of the above

but then again me and my boys had fake id's since 18


----------



## iworkoutoften (Oct 18, 2007)

sad, go read a book. jk but seriously...get an education.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

iworkoutoften said:


> sad, go read a book. jk but seriously...get an education.



education? MMAs all the education we gots.

xD i already have a 4 year in business finance, im working on masters atm.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

xeberus said:


> education? MMAs all the education we gots.
> 
> xD i already have a 4 year in business finance, im working on masters atm.


Obviously a lie. :laugh:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Obviously a lie. :laugh:



how do I upload a picture from my desktop? I have my associate of science in business degree scanned on my laptop for this part time secretary job i had in the health center afew semesters back.


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

I voted _Who gives a shit_. Mostly because either way they are watching MMA, who gives a shit if they drink or not


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

maybe it's the atmosphere. who knows, who gives a [email protected]


----------



## Betland88 (Apr 8, 2007)

if they lived ni Australia they would technically be adults


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I voted, "This topic is ridiculous and it should be closed"

Hey, it looks like my vote was the right one!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

*Will Mccain end MMA as we know it if he is elected?*

I remember he despises MMA. Way back around UFC 9 he tried to get no holds barred fighting banned. He failed, but did succeed in getting much stricter rules for the UFC. He was able to do this as a senator, what kind of damage are we looking at if he becomes president?

Ideas worries?


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

No way. The sport isnt same as it was when he was so strongly against it. Not to mention it is a big money maker and is actually getting mainstream attention. Dont forget Mccain has bigger problems than MMA to deal with if he is elected. There is sorta that whole "war thing" going on.

P.S. Anyone that doesnt think he going to be our next President is blind. I'm not saying I like the guy. But there is no doubt he will win. Im not racist and I dont discriminate, but do you really think a black man named OBAMA or a woman is going to win?? It WILL NOT happen. Not yet anyway.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I definitely will not vote for McCain, but I don't think he'll even try to ban MMA, not that he could. I think I heard him say that he doesn't mind MMA now that rules have been added.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

no!

1) it's a legit, sanctioned sport now
2) he'll have a bit more to do as president than worry about MMA


----------



## Nate6000 (Mar 31, 2007)

Wells he is a rebulican and they tend to not focus on the imortant things so you never know what will happen. I really dont think Mccain will win, he has a better chance if hillary becomes the nominee but i think barrack will get it. If you looked at the Cacuses then you saw how many more people voted in the demoratic ones and i really dont think that mcain will win. i dont think he would try and ban mma anyways.


----------



## pgebhard25 (Dec 31, 2006)

McCain objected to the sport when it had no rules and no weight classes, this is when he called it "human cock-fighting."

JDun- Obama is not a Muslim. I believe his father was and his mother was Christian. Obama has always practiced Christianity. I voted for McCain in my primary (winner take all like most Republican primaries), mostly because him and Romney were close and I hated Romney while the Democrats were headed toward a just about even split, making my vote less important. Still not sure who I'm voting for in general election. To say that McCain winning is a certainty is questionable. He trails both dems. in current national polls and it is not really all that close with Obama right now.

Back to the question: no, McCain has no problem with today's MMA, he just prefers boxing.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

pgebhard25 said:


> McCain objected to the sport when it had no rules and no weight classes, this is when he called it "human cock-fighting."
> 
> JDun- Obama is not a Muslim. I believe his father was and his mother was Christian. Obama has always practiced Christianity. I voted for McCain in my primary (winner take all like most Republican primaries), mostly because him and Romney were close and I hated Romney while the Democrats were headed toward a just about even split, making my vote less important. Still not sure who I'm voting for in general election. To say that McCain winning is a certainty is questionable. He trails both dems. in current national polls and it is not really all that close with Obama right now.
> 
> Back to the question: no, McCain has no problem with today's MMA, he just prefers boxing.


Really? Oh well, i was wrong I guess. But still, I dont see a black man, or a woman beating a former POW. The people who actually vote in this country our old school. I just dont see it happening.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Where's the article or quote of McCain saying he isn't against it now since it has come a long way since no rules was first there.

He was against it when there were no rules, but now he acknowledges it.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

He will not be elected...there is almost no chance. Thread end? 

edit: ps. jdun11, care to wager anything on the election ?


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Apecity said:


> He will not be elected...there is almost no chance. Thread end?
> 
> edit: ps. jdun11, care to wager anything on the election ?


Yea, im down...Who you got??


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Yea, im down...Who you got??


Well, I am willing to bet whatever you want in range, although it is probably peanuts to you . So name the figure 0-100 000 pts, I would think id have alot more pts by the time the election takes place but I will leave it at what I have. 

Bet= JM is not President after this election; 100k pts?

all in good fun!


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

He won't address MMA as president. The mechanics of government make him much more dangerous to MMA as a Senator than as a president. The president can only sign bills that pass his desk, he can't introduce new laws. As a Senator he could introduce as many laws as he felt like. I think he has a good chance at winning, first, Obama (the most liberal voting Senator in 2007) and Hillary are VERY liberal making it almost impossible for any republican to vote for them, McCain on the other hand is pretty much a career fence sitter moderate almost by definition and it wouldn't be a big stretch for a democrat to vote for him. The biggest knocks on McCain come from his own party but they grudgingly acknowledge he is a step up from the other two. Hillary has a lot of history to live down and a high disapproval rating among conscious Americans, Obama has almost no experience and his positions on some issues like immigration are insane. I feel for voters in the democratic primary because Obama and Hillary are politically so similar it's gotta be a tough choice. The Republican primary has lacked an appealing candidate from day one and that is a large part of the low voter turnout. Also at this point the Republican primary is all but locked up while Clinton and Obama supporters know they have a close race and they need to get out and vote.
So no, McCain will not end MMA as we know it, hell he actually helped create it accidentally by getting the current rules hurried through. He's got WAY bigger fish to fry if/when he gets in office.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

The problem with McCain is the die-hard Republicans hate him. I think he will choose Huckabee as his VP to appeal to the ultra right wing, but it will backfire and he will lose the Independent vote.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't know, I'd be surprised if he doesn't choose Romney. He's been around awhile though and knows a lot of peolpe outside of this years candidates. I wouldn't be surprised to see him pick Joe Lieberman to be honest, and since the Dems took a giant shit on Joe and threw him out of the party he is now officially an independant which much like McCain is a much more accurate label for him anyways. I've got a lot of respect for Connecticut for re-electing him even as an independant.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> The problem with McCain is the die-hard Republicans hate him. I think he will choose Huckabee as his VP to appeal to the ultra right wing, but it will backfire and he will lose the Independent vote.


Huckabee is all over texas right now, so he might make that move. I think you are right, though; there is a mass opinion that is very against the far right wing.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm pretty sure he wanted to ban it before it was ever sanctioned...


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Whether he is against MMA or not I'm still not giving him my vote. Past 8 years the Repulican party managed to **** this country over royally. Obama defintly has my vote!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> No way. The sport isnt same as it was when he was so strongly against it. Not to mention it is a big money maker and is actually getting mainstream attention. Dont forget Mccain has bigger problems than MMA to deal with if he is elected. There is sorta that whole "war thing" going on.
> 
> P.S. Anyone that doesnt think he going to be our next President is blind. I'm not saying I like the guy. But there is no doubt he will win. Im not racist and I dont discriminate, but do you really think a black man named OBAMA or a woman is going to win?? It WILL NOT happen. Not yet anyway.


Sure America made the mistake to re-elect the worst president in our country's history, but do you really believe they are not completely fed up with the republicans. I don't think they will make the same mistake.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Really? Oh well, i was wrong I guess. But still, I dont see a black man, or a woman beating a former POW. The people who actually vote in this country our old school. I just dont see it happening.


That is actually why I think you are wrong about McCain being a sure thing. The young vote is actually coming out to support Obama. He represents many things they believe in, and couple that with the Republican's overspending our surplus and making it a deficit uncomparable to anything in the history of earth and you get some fed up constituents.q


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

pgebhard25 said:


> McCain objected to the sport when it had no rules and no weight classes, this is when he called it "human cock-fighting."


That is really the important point here.

McCain opposed the sport when it was unregulated and unsanctioned. The sport is now legal in his home state of Arizona and while I don't think that he's a hardcore fan of the sport, he's made no claims about banning it and has been very supportive of having it become more widely sanctioned.

Personally, I voted for Ron Paul, but that's neither here nor there, and it has little to do with the sport, because there will not be a bill opposing the sport at the national level. The only way that will happen is if there are multiple deaths in a row, and we know that that will never happen. All of those politics will continue to occurr at the state level, as they have been for years.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Sure America made the mistake to re-elect the worst president in our country's history, but do you really believe they are not completely fed up with the republicans. I don't think they will make the same mistake.


It was the same swing that happened up north, only in reverse. We were fed up with the liberals and went conservative. Now a halo of light as emerged as the democrats take stage in america...

:thumb02: raise01:

only that didn't work for us...wer ...wait...waht was my point?


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> Whether he is against MMA or not I'm still not giving him my vote. Past 8 years the Repulican party managed to **** this country over royally. Obama defintly has my vote!


You are so wrong it isn't even funny. Get your facts straight. Do you honestly believe what the Republican Hating, Left Wing Media tells you? Anyways, I did read a while back that McCain isn't against MMA he just didn't like the rules when it first came out and doesn't mind it now. I will try to find the article if I can remember where I read it. I actually wanted to vote Huckabee, I'm scared not to. Chuck Norris is backing him :thumb02:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

if I was American...I'd vote McCain


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

js9234 said:


> You are so wrong it isn't even funny. Get your facts straight. Do you honestly believe what the Republican Hating, Left Wing Media tells you? Anyways, I did read a while back that McCain isn't against MMA he just didn't like the rules when it first came out and doesn't mind it now. I will try to find the article if I can remember where I read it. I actually wanted to vote Huckabee, I'm scared not to. Chuck Norris is backing him :thumb02:


Are you denying that George Bush and the Republican Party are responsible for the downfall of our economy? Huckabee is the worst candidate to EVER run for office, voting for him is almost an insult to the founding fathers, because he would take a shit all over the Constitution.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

js9234 said:


> You are so wrong it isn't even funny. Get your facts straight. Do you honestly believe what the Republican Hating, Left Wing Media tells you? Anyways, I did read a while back that McCain isn't against MMA he just didn't like the rules when it first came out and doesn't mind it now. I will try to find the article if I can remember where I read it. I actually wanted to vote Huckabee, I'm scared not to. Chuck Norris is backing him :thumb02:


EDIT- Wawa's reply is better.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> if I was American...I'd vote McCain


Well, I for one am glad you are not American.


----------



## Nate6000 (Mar 31, 2007)

I seem to remember that bush was a On the fence Rebulican when he was the governer of texas and was running for office in '00 then he became a total right wing nut job once he was elected and then somehow he was relected in '04 because he was a "man of God".


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Juan the sell out McCain has no chance in hell of ever seeing the inside of the White House unless it’s by invitation.

Unless some huge scandal surfaces Barak Obama will our next President.

No independent thinking traditional conservative will vote for this clown McCain.
Most traditional conservatives have left the party or are going to “write in” a candidate.

Juan is another neo con like Bush. Out of control federal spending, open borders, selling out the middle class, allowing special interest groups and global corporations to pull the strings, wasting HUNDREDS OF BILLIONS on “nation building” in Iraq.

Any traditional conservative would NEVER ban or restrict MMA.
With a smaller less centralized government run by the PEOPLE, fewer government regulations and laws people would be free to live their lives as they wish.
Unless something is proven to be inherently dangerous to ones health, imposes on others rights or against the constitution the government has NO right to tell people they can’t do it.

Unfortunately for us the Republicans AND Democrats think the government has the right to run the lives of American citizens (the founding fathers wanted it to the other way around).

If the government is the answer then it must have been a stupid question.

Sorry for the rant but every time I think about what going on (and what’s about to happen) I get pissed!


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Nate6000 said:


> I seem to remember that bush was a On the fence Rebulican when he was the governer of texas and was running for office in '00 then he became a total right wing nut job once he was elected and then somehow he was relected in '04 because he was a "man of God".


Please explain what you mean by right wing nut job? Bush is not “right wing” he’s actually more of a moderate-populist with a history of socialist fiscal polocies .


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I didn think Obama had so much love. We must have a real Democratic forum :dunno:


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Are you denying that George Bush and the Republican Party are responsible for the downfall of our economy? Huckabee is the worst candidate to EVER run for office, voting for him is almost an insult to the founding fathers, because he would take a shit all over the Constitution.


Are you denying that the Democrats and Liberals haven't done everything in their power to set up and basically sabotage Bush and the Republicans? They backtrack and lie about everything to try to blame Republicans for anything and everything. In the last 2-3 yrs it has gotten ridiculous. To say Huckabee is the worst candidate and he would shit on the constitution just shows how smart you are. That was prolly the dumbest thing I've read in a while. An insult would be to have Hillary as President. I would take Huckabee over Hillary or Obama ANY day...


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I didn't read the whole thread so if its already been mentioned then I apologize, but he has been a show or two and while not loving it like boxing he doesn't hate it like he once did, therefore, I doubt he would do shit to it.


----------



## Danificent (Apr 12, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> No way. The sport isnt same as it was when he was so strongly against it. Not to mention it is a big money maker and is actually getting mainstream attention. Dont forget Mccain has bigger problems than MMA to deal with if he is elected. There is sorta that whole "war thing" going on.
> 
> P.S. Anyone that doesnt think he going to be our next President is blind. I'm not saying I like the guy. But there is no doubt he will win. Im not racist and I dont discriminate, but do you really think a black man named OBAMA or a woman is going to win?? It WILL NOT happen. Not yet anyway.


No one cares what you think, people are obviously voting for them in the millions so what is your point? Keep living in the past thx and we still wont care what you think.


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

as the way the momentum going is rolling at the moment, it seems that barak obama should be our new president. Hillary i believe lost 10 in a row, while polls show that McCain trails Obama in a national poll. 

on the side note - i voted for ron paul, as i am a believer of the constitution.


----------



## The Original (Feb 22, 2008)

Now the better question would be who would u want to fight! im thinkin obama n mcain for the white house title! now that would be one hell of a pay per view! lol


----------



## The Original (Feb 22, 2008)

js9234 said:


> Are you denying that the Democrats and Liberals haven't done everything in their power to set up and basically sabotage Bush and the Republicans? They backtrack and lie about everything to try to blame Republicans for anything and everything. In the last 2-3 yrs it has gotten ridiculous. To say Huckabee is the worst candidate and he would shit on the constitution just shows how smart you are. That was prolly the dumbest thing I've read in a while. An insult would be to have Hillary as President. I would take Huckabee over Hillary or Obama ANY day...


 so im just wondering y u think the two people who are tryin to help are country come back from the worst resesion in are history (that includes the depression) and have multiple plans to do so are worse then huckabee n mcain!? im just wonderin!


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> P.S. Anyone that doesnt think he going to be our next President is blind. I'm not saying I like the guy. But there is no doubt he will win. Im not racist and I dont discriminate, but do you really think a black man named OBAMA or a woman is going to win?? It WILL NOT happen. Not yet anyway.


What in the ******* hell are you blabbing about? Do you follow politics at all? Or are you just going off their race and gender?

In nearly all polls, a pretty big majority has said they would vote for either Obama or Clinton if McCain won the Republican election. Also, lets compare Obama's/Clinton's about 1,100 delegates to McCain's 800.

Oh yeah, and there's also that thing about MCCAIN'S OWN CAMPAIGN MANAGER SAYING HE WILL QUIT if Obama wins the Dem election, which he most likely will.

Honestly, ignorant people talking politics and think they know something about them just because they know Obama's black and Clinton is a chick is freaking annoying.


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

The Original said:


> so im just wondering y u think the two people who are tryin to help are country come back from the worst resesion in are history (that includes the depression) and have multiple plans to do so are worse then huckabee n mcain!? im just wonderin!


No, were not in a recession. Recent stock market lows show we COULD POSSIBLY REACH A RECESSIOON in the near future. Comparing stock market dips of today to the great ******* depression of the 30's is like comparing a puppy to a demon.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

No because 

A) its a legit, sanctioned sport now. There are rules.
B ) it makes way to much money
C ) he's not getting elected. Ever.



WAR BARACK


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Obama will win so I dont think it matters.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

If he wins (and I think he will, but that is another discussion) it is a much different game than when he first tried to ban it. Now that it has the support of the Nevada Gaming Commision it would be very difficult for him to even if he tried.


----------



## peAk (Feb 20, 2008)

Obama will win

Thank goodness we are not too far from getting these republicans out of office. We can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Obama IMO will win. The US needs a democrat in office. Also I believe that Mccaub said that he was pleased by the progess shown in MMA


----------



## dombrow3 (Dec 3, 2006)

xeberus said:


> I remember he despises MMA. Way back around UFC 9 he tried to get no holds barred fighting banned. He failed, but did succeed in getting much stricter rules for the UFC. He was able to do this as a senator, what kind of damage are we looking at if he becomes president?
> 
> Ideas worries?


No he cant now. Zuffa follows the laws by the athletic commission meaning that they are leagalized now! No worries here!

Funny i thought the same thing!


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

it's arguable that without McCain's opinions at the time that pushed the UFC to get regulated, the sport wouldn't have grown or it wouldn't have grown as fast....:dunno:


----------



## c-turn (Sep 25, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> That is actually why I think you are wrong about McCain being a sure thing. The young vote is actually coming out to support Obama. He represents many things they believe in, and couple that with the Republican's overspending our surplus and making it a deficit uncomparable to anything in the history of earth and you get some fed up constituents.q



What exactly does Obama represent? And don't say CHANGE!


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

i doubt he is going to win and if he does 
1. he has bigger things to worry about
2. I dont think he will be able to


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

c-turn said:


> What exactly does Obama represent? And don't say CHANGE!


More wasteful social programs and entitlements that do NOT help our economy, larger government, higher taxes, more special interest groups and lobbyists running our country instead on the PEOPLE, a reactionary foreign policy that makes us look weak and indecisive to those who want to harm us, federal spending that will make Bush look like a miser, political correctness, open borders to replace the middle class with willing slaves from Latin America.

I’m no fan of our current incompetent President but “change” is only good if it’s a change for the better.

NONE of these idiot politicians are going to fix any of our problems, they’ve already been bought and paid for, why do you think the media has been cramming them down our throats?

People need to stop being such lemmings.


----------



## hvylthr34 (May 27, 2007)

no, hes not as skeptical to it anymore since its mainstream success


----------



## Poland (Dec 31, 2006)

cplmac said:


> He won't address MMA as president. The mechanics of government make him much more dangerous to MMA as a Senator than as a president. The president can only sign bills that pass his desk, he can't introduce new laws. As a Senator he could introduce as many laws as he felt like. I think he has a good chance at winning, first, Obama (the most liberal voting Senator in 2007) and Hillary are VERY liberal making it almost impossible for any republican to vote for them, McCain on the other hand is pretty much a career fence sitter moderate almost by definition and it wouldn't be a big stretch for a democrat to vote for him. The biggest knocks on McCain come from his own party but they grudgingly acknowledge he is a step up from the other two. Hillary has a lot of history to live down and a high disapproval rating among conscious Americans, Obama has almost no experience and his positions on some issues like immigration are insane. I feel for voters in the democratic primary because Obama and Hillary are politically so similar it's gotta be a tough choice. The Republican primary has lacked an appealing candidate from day one and that is a large part of the low voter turnout. Also at this point the Republican primary is all but locked up while Clinton and Obama supporters know they have a close race and they need to get out and vote.
> So no, McCain will not end MMA as we know it, hell he actually helped create it accidentally by getting the current rules hurried through. He's got WAY bigger fish to fry if/when he gets in office.


Good post. I was going to state what you did regarding president's effectiveness to try to make new laws - i.e. he can't. As you stated, president can sign laws, and veto something making congress have to pass it by 2/3, but not introduce new laws. 

I don't want to get off subject, but your points about Obama are good, but not everyone understands that. People just want change, and see a democrat as a big change from the last 8 years' worth of administration. I think he has a good chance. Not saying I endorse him.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Unfortunately, considering US foreign policy trend, whoever wins the election is gonna keep f*****g up MY country(Serbia)! But I'm not worried about mma I think they are safe now with all the regulations and money involved.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

He actually approves of mma now, and recognizes it as a sport. before when it was the unsanctioned, nhb fighting he didnt approve, but back then guys like tank abbott were the stars so you cant be to mad at him.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

js9234 said:


> You are so wrong it isn't even funny. Get your facts straight. Do you honestly believe what the Republican Hating, Left Wing Media tells you? Anyways, I did read a while back that McCain isn't against MMA he just didn't like the rules when it first came out and doesn't mind it now. I will try to find the article if I can remember where I read it. I actually wanted to vote Huckabee, I'm scared not to. Chuck Norris is backing him :thumb02:


Sean Hannity, is that you?


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

peAk said:


> Obama will win
> 
> Thank goodness we are not too far from getting these republicans out of office. We can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel


you realize its an almost 50/50 nation of R&D? you also realize the vast majority of voters are white, many are southerners, and many are racists. Obama's odds of winning are slim to none man, someone should have warned the Dem's that having a women and a black man who wont salute the flag run arnt the best ways to get out from under neither the thumb of republican politics.

hopefully your not blind enough to see that? or should i mention the fact that almost no serviceman/veteran would vote for someone who wont salute the flag? how about these facts like theres never been a united church of Christ president. his father was raise Muslim. how about how many presidents had parents who weren't from the us? how about the fact that he is 46(isn't the the minimum age)? 

im not for or against anyone in the campaign yet, but im not blind enough to see there is almost no way Barack could win the election. its the sad fact of the matter.

and lets not even talk about the 3 or so million votes McCain gets automatically for being a military guy.

seriously, if Obama wins the primaries its a good thing for the country, it shows there have been major changes in the past 40 years since the civil rights movement, but theres no way Obama would win.


oh and Z man, you do realize you can make poles show what ever you want right? just filling you in on that. dewy defeats truman bro....


----------



## Rush_St_Pierre (Feb 5, 2008)

jdun11 said:


> No way. The sport isnt same as it was when he was so strongly against it. Not to mention it is a big money maker and is actually getting mainstream attention. Dont forget Mccain has bigger problems than MMA to deal with if he is elected. There is sorta that whole "war thing" going on.
> 
> P.S. Anyone that doesnt think he going to be our next President is blind. I'm not saying I like the guy. But there is no doubt he will win. Im not racist and I dont discriminate, but do you really think a black man named OBAMA or a woman is going to win?? It WILL NOT happen. Not yet anyway.


LOL, so true!!!!!!!!! The good ole boys will never let a black guy or woman run this country.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Rush_St_Pierre said:


> LOL, so true!!!!!!!!! The good ole boys will never let a black guy or woman run this country.


What good old boys are you referring to?

I interact with dozens of people every day and have NEVER heard anyone citing race as a criteria for their candidate of choice.

Stereotyping “white” southerners is acceptable but we are not allowed to stereotype any other group, sounds “tolerant” and “progressive” to me.

I lived in New England for two years and never heard so many educated “enlightened” Caucasians speak such racially biased blather in my entire life.

The fact is there are plenty of people with pre conceived racial prejudices, many are taught from childhood and are cultural, some are a result of life experiences but you would be dishonest to say that they were ALL white and from the South (check out Obama’s church sometime).

I would have GLADLY voted for Colin Powel had he ran for President back in 2000 (especially now after 7 years of Bush and Co).


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh my god. Would you all please STFU?!

Blarg, i hate election season. Everyone's an expert, and no one shuts up.


----------



## Rush_St_Pierre (Feb 5, 2008)

ESPADA9 said:


> What good old boys are you referring to?
> 
> I interact with dozens of people every day and have NEVER heard anyone citing race as a criteria for their candidate of choice.
> 
> ...


White American males over 35


----------



## Holy9 (Oct 20, 2006)

Flak said:


> Oh my god. Would you all please STFU?!
> 
> Blarg, i hate election season. Everyone's an expert, and no one shuts up.


:bored01::smoke02::sarcastic07::bored02:

Agreed, and way too many of you are getting personal/taking it personal (in my opinion). Everyone has different opinions; opinions aren't facts, so many of you shouldn't present them as so. 

And to whoever (I'm too lazy to go back and look) said all of the young people are behind Obama: Correct you are. And that is the way it always is. A greater percentage of young people are more liberal, Democrats, while as people get older, they turn more conservative, Republican. Why? That gets into the opinion thing, and I'm not going to waste my breath stating mine, in fear of being tarred and feathered by posters.


And no, McCain wouldn't even mention MMA in his years as President. I'm sure he's over it.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Are you denying that George Bush and the Republican Party are responsible for the downfall of our economy? Huckabee is the worst candidate to EVER run for office


I'm denying the downfall of our economy. The two biggest problems with our economy is the predatory home financing market, and the loss of our industrial base to China and Mexico. We are by no means in a recession, but we could be if we don't fix one of those two problems. And I'm no Huckabee supporter but calling him the worst candidate EVER screams of lack of education. I know you don't remember Taylor but read a book, preferably history. I'm also assuming this means you don't consider W the worst ever.



Nate6000 said:


> I seem to remember that bush was a On the fence Rebulican when he was the governer of texas and was running for office in '00 then he became a total right wing nut job once he was elected and then somehow he was relected in '04 because he was a "man of God".


Bush is not and has never been a particularly conservative candidate, he is squarely a christian conservative though.



ESPADA9 said:


> If the government is the answer then it must have been a stupid question.


That is one great quote!



The Original said:


> so im just wondering y u think the two people who are tryin to help are country come back from the worst resesion in are history (that includes the depression) and have multiple plans to do so are worse then huckabee n mcain!? im just wonderin!


10 second rule, you can still rephrase that before it's to late. The great depression was bad enough to create the monster known as social security, which was supposed to be a temporary program by the way. We are nowhere near doing anything like that right now.



Z-man-mma-fan said:


> Also, lets compare Obama's/Clinton's about 1,100 delegates to McCain's 800.
> 
> Oh yeah, and there's also that thing about MCCAIN'S OWN CAMPAIGN MANAGER SAYING HE WILL QUIT if Obama wins the Dem election, which he most likely will.


You can't compare the two, the democratic primary runs on a totally different system. In order to win the dem primary you need 2025 delegates, to win the rep primary you only need 1191. 
McCains campaign manager said he would not be a part of any attack ads on Obama, he didn't say he would quit although one would almost certainly lead to the other.



Freelancer said:


> Unfortunately, considering US foreign policy trend, whoever wins the election is gonna keep f*****g up MY country(Serbia)!


Sorta seems like you guys are trashing your own country right now. I think it was wrong of us to support the Kosovo declaration of independence, but still get your damn hands off our embassy. Again on principle I agree with you.



wallysworld191 said:


> and lets not even talk about the 3 or so million votes McCain gets automatically for being a military guy.
> *Dewy defeats Truman bro....*


That's just active forces, you have another 10 million or so veterans. 
Way to dig deep on the Dewey reference! I'm thinking that might not register with everyone though.



ESPADA9 said:


> I would have GLADLY voted for Colin Powel had he ran for President back in 2000 (especially now after 7 years of Bush and Co).


Same here, but he doesn't want anything to do with the shitstorm that is running for president. I just wish he would have put his foot in Rumsfelds ass when he heard the "war plan".

I don't know what surprises me more, the fact that there are so many democrats on this board or the fact that a thread on politics has generated this many replies without being moved. Pretty interesting to see some of the opinions in here. Now walk it off your mom's watching...


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

cplmac said:


> And I'm no Huckabee supporter but calling him the worst candidate EVER screams of lack of education. I know you don't remember Taylor but read a book, preferably history. I'm also assuming this means you don't consider W the worst ever.


Huckabbe is the worst ever because he has pretty much admitted that he will violate the Constitution. W is definitely a terrible president, but if Huckabee becomes president (which he won't), he'll be much, much worse.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Can you explain that at all? I'm honestly asking, I have not heard anything from Huckabee that could be considered unconstitutional aside from his piss poor immigration stand.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

cplmac said:


> Can you explain that at all? I'm honestly asking, I have not heard anything from Huckabee that could be considered unconstitutional aside from his piss poor immigration stand.


For one, he supports teaching creationism in schools. That's a big problem for me, as I feel it violates the 1st Amendment. I won't lie, almost all of his terrible policies have to do with his extremist religion, and has said that his experience as a pastor is good preparation for leading the country. He also supports the war, which has nothing to do with the Constitution, but to support the war at this point is odd. He said he will take the country back for God, and will change to Constitution to fit God's standards.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I've never heard him say he wants to replace evolution with creationism in school. I don't know that I'd call his religion "extremist" by any means, it's been followed in this country for centuries. And for the record, the president can't change the constitution, only congress can and even then it requires a 2/3 vote which won't likely happen on any bill in the current congress much less on ammendments with religous backgrounds. What do you think about his fair tax plan? I think we both agree that it doesn't really matter though since he's not going to win the primary.


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> For one, he supports teaching creationism in schools. That's a big problem for me, as I feel it violates the 1st Amendment. I won't lie, almost all of his terrible policies have to do with his extremist religion, and has said that his experience as a pastor is good preparation for leading the country. He also supports the war, which has nothing to do with the Constitution, but to support the war at this point is odd. He said he will take the country back for God, and will change to Constitution to fit God's standards.


Thats something i agree with. Live and let live, you know? Forcing your religion on someone who has been an athiest or of a different religion since their birth is like trying to train a kangaroo to act like an alligator. Not only that, but that kind of "Crusader" mindset is what makes Christianity so hated in parts of the world. I am a Christian and I say if they dont believe, let them believe what they want.


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

cplmac said:


> I've never heard him say he wants to replace evolution with creationism in school. I don't know that I'd call his religion "extremist" by any means, it's been followed in this country for centuries. And for the record, the president can't change the constitution, only congress can and even then it requires a 2/3 vote which won't likely happen on any bill in the current congress much less on ammendments with religous backgrounds. What do you think about his fair tax plan? I think we both agree that it doesn't really matter though since he's not going to win the primary.


Youre way too technical. The constitution also sais only Congress can declare war. But Bush did after 9/11, and it's now called an "undeclared war", which doesnt make any sense. And there is such a thing as Extremist Christianity. Go to Mississippi or Alabama one of these days. Oh and if he did turn our to be prez, and he really wanted to replace evolution with creationism in schools, he probably could. It's not like congress ISNT corrupted to the core.


----------



## The Original (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah except our actual dollar has dramatically lost its worth in other countries we have more people out of jobs then ever! n every pole (NOT JUST THE STOCK) shows were lower then the depresion! the only reason y we dont see it as bad is cuz we all didnt freak n take all our savings out of the bank which caused are econmy to completley ccollapse way back then!


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*McCain has to get past Obama first, much less Clinton. He won't be president and will remain a senator. There are more rules set up for MMA events, even if he were president, Congress would decide if MMA was legal or not. As far as I can tell only a handfull of states don't allow MMA sanctioned events. Congress would not pass a ban on MMA as a sport but would apply more rules to the commission.*


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

The Original said:


> yeah except our actual dollar has dramatically lost its worth in other countries we have more people out of jobs then ever! n every pole (NOT JUST THE STOCK) shows were lower then the depresion! the only reason y we dont see it as bad is cuz we all didnt freak n take all our savings out of the bank which caused are econmy to completley ccollapse way back then!


Judging from your spelling ability I will guess you know nothing about economy and are probably 12-14 years old and 
just want to rant.

First off, our dollar has lost worth. But it's still a really high value currency, which right now only the Euro, pound, and Canadian dollar beat in worth.

Second, our unemployment rate is nowhere near as bad as it was before and after WW I and the depression. NOWHERE NEAR. Did you know the amount of jobs is right now keeping up with population gain? It's just not gaining as fast as before, which is why the media makes us think we have high unemployment.

Third, I would like to see these polls that you mention that "show were lower than the depression". If our economy right now was as bad as during the depression, people would be running in the streets and nearly a third of all small businesses would close down within the hour.

Fourth, you DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT THE DEPRESSION WAS. It wasnt because people took savings out of their accounts.. hell the banks failed before they could do even that. It was a domino effect that started with the stock market crash in 1929.

Please, just stop posting before you make yourself look like a complete retard, if you havent done that yet....


----------



## mlzybaby (Feb 3, 2007)

I doubt it because the President cant just make rules they have to be oked and mma is very safe now.. As much of an mma fan as Im I would still vote for him over Obama HUSSEIN obama.. research him a little bit... i dont get the following..


----------



## mlzybaby (Feb 3, 2007)

wallysworld191 said:


> you realize its an almost 50/50 nation of R&D? you also realize the vast majority of voters are white, many are southerners, and many are racists. Obama's odds of winning are slim to none man, someone should have warned the Dem's that having a women and a black man who wont salute the flag run arnt the best ways to get out from under neither the thumb of republican politics.
> 
> hopefully your not blind enough to see that? or should i mention the fact that almost no serviceman/veteran would vote for someone who wont salute the flag? how about these facts like theres never been a united church of Christ president. his father was raise Muslim. how about how many presidents had parents who weren't from the us? how about the fact that he is 46(isn't the the minimum age)?
> 
> ...



wow perfectly written!


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

mlzybaby said:


> As much of an mma fan as Im I would still vote for him over Obama HUSSEIN obama.. research him a little bit... i dont get the following..


This gets my vote for Most Retarded Post of 2008!


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

mlzybaby said:


> I would still vote for him over Obama HUSSEIN obama.. research him a little bit...


Lol, do you have any idea how many people in the world have that _given_ name? If you're trying to find a connection to the former dictator of Iraq, which I believe you do, I can inform you that Hussein was Saddam's _family_ name.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

cplmac said:


> Sorta seems like you guys are trashing your own country right now. I think it was wrong of us to support the Kosovo declaration of independence, but still get your damn hands off our embassy. Again on principle I agree with you.


I'm glad that at least someone in the US agrees with the international law prinicples manifested in the UN Charter. About your embassy, it was wrong and it shouldn't have happened, but tell me honestly, did you expect us to sit quietly while they are taking away our holy land? Would you be sitting and typing on this forum if Texas has declared independence and some nations broke the fundamental principles of souveregnity and teritorial integrity by recognising it? Or would you be on the streets, angry, protesting? Serbians are angry and they have right to be angry, but unfortunately that anger has escalated the wrong way.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

xeberus said:


> I remember he despises MMA. Way back around UFC 9 he tried to get no holds barred fighting banned. He failed, but did succeed in getting much stricter rules for the UFC. He was able to do this as a senator, what kind of damage are we looking at if he becomes president?
> 
> Ideas worries?


hes republican... just pay him off :thumb02:


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> Youre way too technical. The constitution also sais only Congress can declare war. But Bush did after 9/11, and it's now called an "undeclared war", which doesnt make any sense. And there is such a thing as Extremist Christianity. Go to Mississippi or Alabama one of these days. Oh and if he did turn our to be prez, and he really wanted to replace evolution with creationism in schools, he probably could. It's not like congress ISNT corrupted to the core.


I'm not being technical I'm explaining how it works, well I guess technically that is being technical... Bush did NOT declare war on any country, only congress can do that. They did NOT declare war on Iraq or Afghanistan they voted to give the president authority to take military action in those countries but did so without declaring war oddly enough. No doubt there are extremist Christians, but they are the by far the minority and generally non-violent with the exception of abortion clinic bombings in the 90's, Huckabee is NOT one of those people. He does not have the power to change the curriculum in schools and even if he did it would have to go to state court, then federal court, then the federal appellate court then the Supreme Court before ANY state would conform.



The Original said:


> we have more people out of jobs then ever!


That is not even close to being accurate. The unemployment rate has enjoyed some of the lowest numbers in history under Bush's tenure. It has just recently ticked up above 5% which is still very low.



Z-man-mma-fan said:


> First off, our dollar has lost worth. But it's still a really high value currency, which right now only the Euro, pound, and Canadian dollar beat in worth.


Exactly, and it has ALWAYS been lower than the pound which has been worth about $1.75 for the last 20 years. The Euro is a NEW currency, and consolidated a lot of traditional currencies which were also historically higher than the dollar like the German mark, the French and Swiss Franc etc. The only currency which should not be higher than the dollar is the Canadian dollar.



Freelancer said:


> About your embassy, it was wrong and it shouldn't have happened, but tell me honestly, did you expect us to sit quietly while they are taking away our holy land? Would you be sitting and typing on this forum if Texas has declared independence and some nations broke the fundamental principles of souveregnity and teritorial integrity by recognising it? Or would you be on the streets, angry, protesting?


I wouldn't expect you guys to sit by idly while a piece of your country is stolen by people brought in by the Nazi's, but as an American I can't condone the attack on our embassy either. It would have been much more acceptable to me if Serbia just occupied Kosovo until they got this issue resolved. While I understand your example with Texas it is a bad one, Texas is one of only two states that can legally secede from the US and form it's own country if it wants to, California being the other. I have quite a few friends who have been stationed in your country and they all to a man agree with Serbia on this. The problem is that Kosovo declaring independence is not in the news to much and for the most part Americans don't know the history and the specifics of what's going on there. You guys are right to be pissed and I hope it settles in your favor, unfortunately you are mostly dealing with a backlash for the 90's. It doesn't make any sense that Bush recognized Kosovo, Obama would definitely have done it but it doesn't make sense coming from Bush.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

mlzybaby said:


> As much of an mma fan as Im I would still vote for him over Obama HUSSEIN obama.. research him a little bit... i dont get the following..


Heh, i can hear the campaign slogan in the mid east already.

You want me to vote for a guy named "JOHN SMITH!"?! He MUST be an infidel with a name like that! :laugh:


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

cplmac said:


> I wouldn't expect you guys to sit by idly while a piece of your country is stolen by people brought in by the Nazi's, but as an American I can't condone the attack on our embassy either. It would have been much more acceptable to me if Serbia just occupied Kosovo until they got this issue resolved. While I understand your example with Texas it is a bad one, Texas is one of only two states that can legally secede from the US and form it's own country if it wants to, California being the other. I have quite a few friends who have been stationed in your country and they all to a man agree with Serbia on this. The problem is that Kosovo declaring independence is not in the news to much and for the most part Americans don't know the history and the specifics of what's going on there. You guys are right to be pissed and I hope it settles in your favor, unfortunately you are mostly dealing with a backlash for the 90's. It doesn't make any sense that Bush recognized Kosovo, Obama would definitely have done it but it doesn't make sense coming from Bush.


It makes perfect sense buddy. It's the way american policy is made for over a century. LOBBY! Albanians have the strongest foreign lobby in the united states, that's why they will keep getting support form every US president whether he is republican or democrat. BTW on what grounds can California and Texas seccede?


----------



## chuckstillrocks (Oct 28, 2007)

it does no good to attack little things like MMA as a president, he will have bigger fish to fry assuming he gets in. Politicians really are looking bigger bang for their tax-payer waisted dollars like roids in baseball or looking into the NFL cheating scandal. He will not have the time or the energy because he will have stronger more pressing issues than the UFC.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

He objected to it before there were any rules and no legit commissioner. It has since changed and he's approved what they've done. He's going to leave it alone.


----------



## Flaw (Dec 28, 2006)

I know, I was worried the first second I heard McCain was running for president, but I guess he's cool with it now.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

No.

It's not a concern. In fact McCain was one of the influential people in r-eshaping the sport.

What McCain opposed were the fights with no rules except no biting or fish hooking. That is what he described as human cock fighting.

The sport we see today with santioned rules and weight classes isn't something he has a problem with.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> It makes perfect sense buddy. It's the way american policy is made for over a century. LOBBY! Albanians have the strongest foreign lobby in the united states, that's why they will keep getting support form every US president whether he is republican or democrat. BTW on what grounds can California and Texas seccede?


I think you are underestimating the power of the Chinese and Israeli lobbies, they definitely have more pull here than the Albanian lobby. Texas has never reaffirmed it's position as a state within the United States since the end of the civil war. The only thing Texas has legally agreed to is to ensure the right to vote and the right to education to it's residents. California I was wrong about, although most Americans would welcome it's secession.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I wasn't aware you spoke for "most" Americans. All 160 million of them.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Now you know. Guess the sarcasm doesn't translate.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

*If you could fight anyone in the UFC, who would you fight?*

Is there a fighter in the UFC that you think you could beat? If so who would you choose to fight if you could fight anyone in the UFC, they dont have to be in your weight class etc.

I would choose matt wiman because I think I could avoid his take downs and clinch, I stand 6'4" with 81inches of reach. I think I would knock his ass out. I also dislike this guy with a passion.

discuss


----------



## aGenius (Feb 5, 2007)

I'd fight Anderson Silva cause if I'm gonna get my ass kicked, might as well be against him.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Eddie Sanchez. The only HW I would not be nervous to fight. I probably have a better ground game than he does lol


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

randy 

It would be an honer just to be in the rin with him maybe some of his magic will rub of on me. raise02:


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Randy Couture or Lyoto Machida..

It will be a honor fighting either of this two..


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

if i'd ever want a brazilian nose job i'd fight anderson silva.


----------



## MMA_Nick (Nov 19, 2006)

Andy Wang...so I wouldnt loose

There was a time when I wanted to fight Kenflo after his TUF finale showing but somehow he turned into a badass soon after


----------



## traf_quake (Jan 17, 2007)

MMA_Nick said:


> Andy Wang...so I wouldnt loose
> 
> There was a time when I wanted to fight Kenflo after his TUF finale showing but somehow he turned into a badass soon after


ya but what if that fight he decided to use his bjj black belt:thumb02: yeah right lol

i'd fight danny abadi....i'd sit on his face and take a steamy poop


----------



## UraRenge (Jun 24, 2007)

I'd fight Wayne Weems any day of the wek. I bet I'd kick his little ass too.


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

Fight i could win.Andy wang
Fight id take just so i could say i fought him BJ Penn.
Penns just a bad***
Then of course go up in weight and fight anderson silva


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

fight to win... Joe Deirkson???
fight for honor... Nog.
fight fro getting the shit smashed out of me Brock lesnar.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I would fight one of the UFC girls...there is less of a chance of me getting my ass kicked. And even if I do, I would certainly enjoy it. Nothing beats wrestling with hot fake boobed babes.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

MMA_Nick said:


> Andy Wang...so I wouldnt loose
> 
> There was a time when I wanted to fight Kenflo after his TUF finale showing but somehow he turned into a badass soon after





bigdog89 said:


> Fight i could win.Andy wang
> Fight id take just so i could say i fought him BJ Penn.
> Penns just a bad***
> Then of course go up in weight and fight anderson silva


If you ever fought Andy Wang.. I will bet half of my life to him.. :thumb02: Wang is a Samurai..


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

Danny Abbdadi--he would be fun to tool on...
Chris Leben...for the pure futility of trying to drop bombs on his chin. At least we could go out afterwards and have a grip of drinks


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

karo, cuz I want to fight the full 15 minutes lol j/k


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd fight Marlon Simms. Did not like the guy on TUF5 and Id love making him pass out from a rear naked choke at my hands!


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

Antonio Rodgrio Minotauro Noguiera. Just to experience that higher echelon of combat athlete, it would be pretty incredible. I train boxing, wrestling, and jiu jitsu and stand 6'6'' and 260 pounds, who knows maybe i could put a dent in him 

But most likely, id lose, gaining a year's worth of fighting experience in the process. It's a win - win !


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Tim Sylvia, cause I want to break his arm myself.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Wayne Weems he is the one guy whou I know I could beat. I would like to fight BJ so I could say I got my butt whooped by him. Maybe Jason Reinhardt. He didnt seem real tough but he could still beat me up pretty good im sure.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Umm....how about none of them! 

Some of you honestly believe you could beat a UFC calibre fighter?


----------



## dombrow3 (Dec 3, 2006)

You guys are freaking idiots. These guys are pros for a reason. To say your better than them at anything is lame. I would love to fight Chuck Liddell. It wouldnt last long!


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

dombrow3 said:


> You guys are freaking idiots. These guys are pros for a reason. To say your better than them at anything is lame. I would love to fight Chuck Liddell. It wouldnt last long!


Remember, some people here train MMA with UFC fighters as well as fighters from other venues.


----------



## JujitsuLight (Mar 13, 2008)

Kenny Florian just because I'd love to see how quickly I'd lose to his ground game, and I'm a fan. If not him, I'd just like to get in a ring with Bas Rutten and see if I could take a single leg kick.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Flak said:


> Umm....how about none of them!
> 
> Some of you honestly believe you could beat a UFC calibre fighter?





dombrow3 said:


> You guys are freaking idiots. These guys are pros for a reason. To say your better than them at anything is lame. I would love to fight Chuck Liddell. It wouldnt last long!


Uh...Andy Wang...Corey Hill.....? Someone who has worked their way to make it to the top by fighting small shows, fine, but as far as TUF guys go, whats a "UFC Calibre" fighter? Someone who has foght some of the best in the world like Mach Sakurai, or someone with two amateur fights?


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Flak said:


> Umm....how about none of them!
> 
> Some of you honestly believe you could beat a UFC calibre fighter?


:laugh:


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Fieos said:


> Remember, some people here train MMA with UFC fighters as well as fighters from other venues.


And you remember that those guys do too and have proven themselves to the point that they fight in the UFC.

Just because you train doesn't mean that you are going to beat a UFC fighter.

If I could fight anyone in the UFC, I'd like to bulk up some muscle and fight Andrei Arlovski. It would be an honor to get in the cage with a former champ and be able to shake his hand after and hpe I've earned his respect.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> And you remember that those guys do too and have proven themselves to the point that they fight in the UFC.
> 
> Just because you train doesn't mean that you are going to beat a UFC fighter.
> 
> If I could fight anyone in the UFC, I'd like to bulk up some muscle and fight Andrei Arlovski. It would be an honor to get in the cage with a former champ and be able to shake his hand after and hpe I've earned his respect.





TheNegation said:


> Uh...Andy Wang...Corey Hill.....? Someone who has worked their way to make it to the top by fighting small shows, fine, but as far as TUF guys go, whats a "UFC Calibre" fighter? Someone who has foght some of the best in the world like Mach Sakurai, or someone with two amateur fights?


...................


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Andy Wang, Danny Abbadi, Cory Hill. Sure you can make cases for all of these guys, but lets face it.

Andy Wang took Gono to a decission. 

Well, Danny I can't really defend. 

And Corey Hill is 2-0 in his carrer. 

Just some thoughts there.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> Andy Wang, Danny Abbadi, Cory Hill. Sure you can make cases for all of these guys, but lets face it.
> 
> Andy Wang took Gono to a decission.
> 
> ...


Yes, and I actually think Corey has mad potential, however, before he magically became a UFC Calibre fighter, he was a nobody with two amateur fights.

This attuitude of "what makes you think you could beat a UFC level fighter?!" doesn't make sense, whent he UFC has guys with no fights, or one fight to their names coming in.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Yes, and I actually think Corey has mad potential, however, before he magically became a UFC Calibre fighter, he was a nobody with two amateur fights.
> 
> This attuitude of "what makes you think you could beat a UFC level fighter?!" doesn't make sense, whent he UFC has guys with no fights, or one fight to their names coming in.


I agree that anything's possible, but you have to admit, it not likely that it's really the case. 

Sure there are going to be people like Corey that could just step up and do it. And I really hope that rare person is posting in our forum, but the odds are so against it. 

I just feel like it's a little disrespectful. You don't really hear people talking about beating NBA players in one on one.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

I'd fight the Fertitta's. Beat 'em up, grab their wallets, and run.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> I agree that anything's possible, but you have to admit, it not likely that it's really the case.
> 
> Sure there are going to be people like Corey that could just step up and do it. And I really hope that rare person is posting in our forum, but the odds are so against it.
> 
> I just feel like it's a little disrespectful. You don't really hear people talking about beating NBA players in one on one.


Because no talent Hacks don't get in the NBA chris...whereas they for some reason get brought inro shows like TUF.

Also, MMA is completely different. Lets take someone like me, while I suck on the ground, and have no wrestling because I'm Irish, I trained in TKD at a young age, then Boxing, and now Muay Thai. I'm also 6 ft. with long arms. If I fought Andy Wang, I would MOST LIKELY tool him in the standup, because his standup sucks ass. If he took me down, I'd be fucked, but as we know, hes icredibly stupid, and refuses to do so. Therefore Logically I'd have a pretty high chance of beating him.


----------



## josh72727 (Dec 21, 2007)

Flak said:


> Umm....how about none of them!
> 
> Some of you honestly believe you could beat a UFC calibre fighter?


actually, i find it very likely a low end ufc fighter could be defeated by a top notch non pro fighter.
Getting in the UFC takes time and a little bit of luck getting noticed and what not. I for one, would get my ass beat by any UFC fighter because i dont train any mma, but im damn sure im better than some mlb pitchers. But as for now, im still in highschool, even after that odds are against me because of scouting and the works.


----------



## cardinalfanUSA (Dec 13, 2007)

ARG! Just click the links.

Does anyone think that Andrei Arlovski looks like Non (one of the three Kryptonian criminals from Superman II)?

Non:
http://www.supermanhomepage.com/images/chris-reeve-movies/non1.jpg

Arlovski:
http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p35/ufcheavyweight/39549.jpg

I agree about the pitching thing. I'm pretty damn sure that if I had 6 months to train and loosen back up, I could pitch better than half the guys the Cardinal's have drug in over the past few years (eg. Kip Wells, Sidney Ponsoon)


----------



## LittleJoe (Oct 15, 2006)

My boy Hughes. Same build and size as me. i would get tooled but it would be great to stand befotre the most dominant champ in the history of MMA. On second thoght if I was standing before him I may wonder what I was thinking.


----------



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

I'd fight Sean Sherk. I'd go in there, set my alarm clock for a few rounds, pull him over myself, and take a nice long nap until my alarm clock went off alerting me that the fight was over.


----------



## KyleB (May 30, 2007)

MMA_Nick said:


> Andy Wang...so I wouldnt loose
> 
> There was a time when I wanted to fight Kenflo after his TUF finale showing but somehow he turned into a badass soon after



Dude, that guys a freaking WARRIOR! Be safe!

I can't think of anything I'd want to fight besides Jesus.


----------



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

KyleB said:


> I can't think of anything I'd want to fight besides Jesus.


Why would you want to fight a guy who has the ability to resuscitate himself and perform miracles? It's a losing battle.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

I might just stand a chance against Danny Abbadi.....
what a daft thread:confused02:


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

I'd fight Brock Lesnar and "peoples elbow" him.lol


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

dombrow3 said:


> You guys are freaking idiots. These guys are pros for a reason. To say your better than them at anything is lame. I would love to fight Chuck Liddell. It wouldnt last long!


You must have been the guy who got chosen last in dodgeball.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

mma17 said:


> You must have been the guy who got chosen last in dodgeball.


No Dombrow is right this thread is stupid, it would have been funny if it was posted in smacktalk but i cant honestl:confused03::confused03:y believe there are people out there who think they can get of their armchair to fight these pros


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

i would fight chuck liddel, so he could just knock me out real quick and i could be done with that punishment...what did i do by the way to get stuck having to fight a UFC fighter?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Well i have been doing JJ for 4 years now and im 5'7 170 i would like to Fight Serra lol


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Considering I train BJJ, I think I could beat Houston.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

cardinalfanUSA said:


> ARG! Just click the links.
> 
> Does anyone think that Andrei Arlovski looks like Non (one of the three Kryptonian criminals from Superman II)?
> 
> ...


I said that a few years ago when I watched Superman 2 on TBS a couple of days after Arlovski vs Sylvia 1....hilarious


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just because a guy is in the UFC does not autoamtically make him better than anyone else out there. First of all, many fighters can't afford to train all the time as the word "professional" indicates. So, that separation can be taken away in many instances. Not to mention. Look at the newcomers to the UFC that have defeated "UFC caliber" fighters (i.e. Joe Lauzon and Houston Alexander). These guys came out of nowhere recently. Then there are many others. Another reason these guys are in the UFC is because they have marketability. Something many great fighters don't have, so we may never hear about them. 

For you to believe there aren't people in the UFC that could beat a UFC fighter, suggest that you know little to nothing about MMA. Because not only are there better fighters out there, but the better fighter doesn't always win. Just the one that fought better that time.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't want to fight anyone in the UFC but In WEC I would be willing to fight both Doug Marshall because he sucks and Rani Yahya because while he would submit me he wouldn't really be able to outstrike me.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Danny Abaddi!:thumbsup:


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Id like to fight either Roger Huerta or Chris Leben as fighters I could possibly beat. As a dream fight where i know ill lose id probably take a fight with Chuck or Forrest jsut to be in their presence.


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze (Nov 10, 2007)

None of them, I love my life iUAHUIAHUIAH


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I apprieciate some of you train MMA and think you could beat UFC fighters, i just think it's misguided.

There is a show on Spike ypu might be interested in. Pros vs Joes.

The pros almost always win


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Flak said:


> Umm....how about none of them!
> 
> Some of you honestly believe you could beat a UFC calibre fighter?


I thought the same thing. I actually bet Danny Abbadi could beat a lot of our non-heavyweight forum members, but he still won't get any respect cause he spent TUF making sandwiches to Matt Hamill!

I'd like to fight Nog. I bet I could get the knockdown and then triangled as I move in for tha kill!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Fred Etish


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

plazzman said:


> Fred Etish


I don't know, plazzman...Fred's Fetal Fighting Technique is a thing of legend...no one has been able to quite figure out exactly what the hell was going on there!

For me, though he never fought in the UFC, I think there's a good 23% chance I might be able to defeat Helio Gracie in the octagon in another five or six years...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Manx said:


> I don't know, plazzman...Fred's Fetal Fighting Technique is a thing of legend...no one has been able to quite figure out exactly what the hell was going on there!
> 
> For me, though he never fought in the UFC, I think there's a 23% chance I might be able to defeat Helio Gracie in the octagon in another five or six years...


Theres many a' tales about that notorious buttscoot, but I feel that I am the first one brave enough here to actually querrel with it. Call me crazy, but I want to make a name for myself.


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

plazzman said:


> Theres many a' tales about that notorious buttscoot, but I feel that I am the first one brave enough here to actually querrel with it. Call me crazy, but I want to make a name for myself.


Well, the best of luck, my friend. Word on the street is that Kimbo took so long getting into MMA because he wanted to make sure that Fred really was retired...
If you really are the chosen one who can figure out the perplexing puzzle that is Fred Ettish, then it is definitely the quickest shortcut to a title shot against Anderson Silva...


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Id like to fight either Huerta or Kenflo. LW is were Ill be fighting, and these are two guys I look forward to mixing it up with. I have no animosity towards either of them. I met Roger, he was cool as shit. I just like how they both fight, and Id like to fight guys that get out there and get after it.


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

LOL I'd fight Ken Shamrock. EVERYONE kicks his ass these days. Plus, I'd make sure I put a nice "Feud" spin on it, whip his ass 3 times like Tito, and never work again because for some reason, everyone loves to pay $49.95 to watch Shamrock get stomped.:fight02:


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Man I dont think I could beat anyone in the UFC lol...wouldnt mind trying to fight someone like Jason Von Flue though...all he does is stand up and bang so that would be cool with me, I have really good takedowns so maybe I could get him down but I cant be too sure haha...anyone in the UFC would kick my ass, hence the reason why they are fighting in the UFC:thumb02:


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Flak said:


> I apprieciate some of you train MMA and think you could beat UFC fighters, i just think it's misguided.
> 
> There is a show on Spike ypu might be interested in. Pros vs Joes.
> 
> The pros almost always win


No one here really thinks they could beat any of the fighters in the UFC.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Sean Sherk. I think I could knock him out standing.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Sean Sherk. I think I could knock him out standing.


lol yeah ok....:confused03:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> lol yeah ok....:confused03:


Sherk is a terrible striker. I think I, and lot of other people who aren't even pro's are more technical that Hermes Franca.

I really do believe I could keep it standing and Knock him out, but the power of the juice is incredible so IDK


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Sherk is a terrible striker. I think I, and lot of other people who aren't even pro's are more technical that Hermes Franca.
> 
> I really do believe I could keep it standing and Knock him out, but the power of the juice is incredible so IDK




please tell me you're joking lol...


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

woulndt want to fight any of those guys... if i had to - probably some one with more BJJ skills than striking, so at least i get submitted and not KTFOd


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I find it hilarious that people actually think they could win against some of the most elite in the world but you have to be confident to succeed in these types of sports.

I am a Featherweight and would probably cut to Bantamweight but i don't care who i fight.

But seeing as i would probably fight at Bantamweight i would probably like to fight Chase Beebe in the WEC. I obviously would be DESTROYED but ah well hopefully i wouldn't be defeated so fast i couldn't at least have a bit of fun in there but that would depend on how fast he feels like finishing me because he could do it anytime he wanted.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> Sherk is a terrible striker. I think I, and lot of other people who aren't even pro's are more technical that Hermes Franca.
> 
> I really do believe I could keep it standing and Knock him out, but the power of the juice is incredible so IDK


I will be your cornerman only if/when you knock him out you let me go over htere and talk shit to an unconscious Sherk. J/K. I wouldn't do that, though I have no respect for him or any other guy that takes steroids. Just use HGH it is not against the rules.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

BJ Penn, because when he beats me.. I'll know him. As a result, he could possibly invite me to train with him in Hilo, which I would love!


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Is everyone forgetting this isn't a 'who could you beat up' thread. It is a 'who would you want to fight' thread. 

Anyway...within my weightclass, I'd fight Anderson Silva. But if I were to fight anyone, it would be probably Lyoto Machida. I think that would be fun. Best part is, I won't get hurt due to his pillow hands. (kidding...settle down)


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Benge said:


> I'd fight Sean Sherk. I'd go in there, set my alarm clock for a few rounds, pull him over myself, and take a nice long nap until my alarm clock went off alerting me that the fight was over.



LOL HAHAHHAHHHHA


----------



## Future Champ (Sep 15, 2006)

I would go in there and get my head handed back to me by Herb Dean after Anderson Silva gave me a devastating knee to the face.


----------



## MikeRC (Mar 23, 2008)

While reading through this thread, I've seen many people with doughts about others here being able to beat UFC fighters. What I don't understand is, what makes everybody here think that you have to fight proffesionally in order to beat a UFC fighter? Maybe not everybody on here would have that chance, but nobody, not even a UFC fighter, is unbeatable. Yes, these fighters are great at what they do, but just because fighting isn't your carreer, it dosn't mean you can't beat these guys. Some of you guys on here act as if these men are invinsible, and just because you don't have faith in yourself with fighting these athletes dosn't mean that others don't.


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

UFC Fighter > Internet Warrior via keyboard theft...


----------



## MikeRC (Mar 23, 2008)

*Some of you guys on here act as if these men are invinsible, and just because you don't have faith in yourself with fighting these athletes dosn't mean that others don't.*

Please take the time to re-read my last sentence. Theres a fine line between having faith in yourself and being able to type.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> No one here really thinks they could beat any of the fighters in the UFC.


I do. And I have every intention of doing just that. :thumb02:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

j.farrell said:


> I do. And I have every intention of doing just that. :thumb02:


that's the kind of attitude that's going to get you where you want in life. That's the kind of attitude you need if you want to succeed in this sport.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Flak said:


> Umm....how about none of them!
> 
> Some of you honestly believe you could beat a UFC calibre fighter?


The thread is who you would like to fight not who you think you could beat. Some TUF guys arent UFC level IMO. Like a Wayne Weems, there is not one person in the UFC that he could even take to a decision let alone beat.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kamikaze145 said:


> The thread is who you would like to fight not who you think you could beat. Some TUF guys arent UFC level IMO. Like a Wayne Weems, there is not one person in the UFC that he could even take to a decision let alone beat.


Ya, TUF guys aren't UFC guys. TUF is there to sort out who of the TUF guys is good enough to get a shot in the UFC. Weems was on TUF, but will probably never be in the UFC.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> that's the kind of attitude that's going to get you where you want in life. That's the kind of attitude you need if you want to succeed in this sport.


Yes sir. If I thought I couldnt beat any of these guys I wouldnt waste my time training six days a week. lol

I was planning on moving to Vegas. So I figured I may as well train at Extreme Couture. But just a couple weeks ago, I was asked to be the Muay Thai instructor at a new affiliate school of Lloyd Irvins, and I saw it as a great opportunity, so I took it. The guy who's school it is Danny Ives is a black belt in BJJ under Master Lloyd, and also trained with Militech for a couple years. So he is kind of taking me under his wing, he still goes to train at Militech from time to time, and frequently travels to brazil to train, so Ill be running around with him alot. He just got back from training with Robert Drysdale. So now Im kind of like why move, I can stay here and still travel around and train with all these world class guys, and maybe even help build up new fighters. I might be going to Thailand with my Muay Thai coach and Brandon Vera in June.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

j.farrell said:


> Yes sir. If I thought I couldnt beat any of these guys I wouldnt waste my time training six days a week. lol
> 
> I was planning on moving to Vegas. So I figured I may as well train at Extreme Couture. But just a couple weeks ago, I was asked to be the Muay Thai instructor at a new affiliate school of Lloyd Irvins, and I saw it as a great opportunity, so I took it. The guy who's school it is Danny Ives is a black belt in BJJ under Master Lloyd, and also trained with Militech for a couple years. So he is kind of taking me under his wing, he still goes to train at Militech from time to time, and frequently travels to brazil to train, so Ill be running around with him alot. He just got back from training with Robert Drysdale. So now Im kind of like why move, I can stay here and still travel around and train with all these world class guys, and maybe even help build up new fighters. I might be going to Thailand with my Muay Thai coach and Brandon Vera in June.


Good Luck bro.

I'm trying to get out of this shithole middle of nowhere place I live and go train with ATT. I'm hoping to leave before the end of spring


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> Good Luck bro.
> 
> I'm trying to get out of this shithole middle of nowhere place I live and go train with ATT. I'm hoping to leave before the end of spring


Good luck to you too. If you ever want to come to Maryland let me know.


----------



## PutsOut (Feb 18, 2008)

ID fight Mac Danzig. i hate him so much after tuf theres nothing more annoying then a douche bag thats actually good a fighting. Id fight any MMA fighter just because.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

I know who I WOULDN'T fight, be it in the UFC or elsewhere...that reputedly putrid ear-munching gremlin, Matt Lindland! Can you imagine your head locked in his mildewy, cobwebbed crotch in a guillotine choke?

On the other hand, sign up Gina Carano and I'd work my tail off to get caught and go to sleep in her sweet guillotine!


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Very Pretty. But fat knees!


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Fat knees?! That's just some definition and muscle son.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> I know who I WOULDN'T fight, be it in the UFC or elsewhere...that reputedly putrid ear-munching gremlin, Matt Lindland! Can you imagine your head locked in his mildewy, cobwebbed crotch in a guillotine choke?
> 
> On the other hand, sign up Gina Carano and I'd work my tail off to get caught and go to sleep in her sweet guillotine!


Guillotine? Forget that, Id be lookin to go to sleep in the triangle. LOL. And I hold out as long as possible. :thumb02:

Im a sick sick man.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

j.farrell said:


> Guillotine? Forget that, Id be lookin to go to sleep in the triangle. LOL. And I hold out as long as possible. :thumb02:
> 
> Im a sick sick man.


Hehe!

I slipped up! Of course I meant to say triangle choke.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Flak said:


> Fat knees?! That's just some definition and muscle son.


Lol!

I was up working pretty early (about 5 am ) when I read the 'fat knees' comment. I just presumed that I was too tired to get what the dude really meant and so never bothered to respond!

Who looks at such a fit chick, semi nude and just sees KNEES? 

The guy's family must have a history of gout or something.
:thumb02:


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd fight Kos.... I can't stand him. I'd like to punch him in the fotch and push his face in.


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Grotty said:


> No Dombrow is right this thread is stupid, it would have been funny if it was posted in smacktalk but i cant honestl:confused03::confused03:y believe there are people out there who think they can get of their armchair to fight these pros


get off their armchair??

ive been training JKD muay thai and BJJ for three years now and i know im on the low end of talent in this forum
i personally know some guys on this forum who have fought guys of this caliber before so yes there is a chance

just because these guys are in the UFC doesnt mean theyre the best in the world
youre trying to tell me there isnt one person out there who hasnt been discovered yet that is better than danny abbadi???

if thats true then the future of MMA is looking pretty bleak


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

I didn't say I could beat Kos.......... would just like to push his face in and run, :shame02: LOL


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

People are taking this too seriously. Most of us dont feel we could beat any of these guys up and the thread isnt even asking that. It is a fun thread to see who we would fight if given the chance or who we would have the best chance against, no matter how small the chance.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

kamikaze145 said:


> People are taking this too seriously. Most of us dont feel we could beat any of these guys up and the thread isnt even asking that. It is a fun thread to see who we would fight if given the chance or who we would have the best chance against, no matter how small the chance.


I know that's what you are saying, but a lot of the posters in this thread have said.."I believe I can beat..."


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Though neither of us would make each other's weight, I'd love to fight Sean Sherk, hopefully a clean Sherk : P

I'd just love the challenge of trying to avoid his take downs and keep it standing.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I was drawing a blank until someone mentioned Mac Danzig. I look at most UFC fighters as the elite fighters out there in their respective disciplines, thus giving me less than a 1% chance to beat any of these guys, the 1% is the chance that they break their femur while kicking me in the head and don't knock me out.

I hate Mac Danzig with a passion, I would definately be motivated to go in there and smash his face in. I'm 6'2" 220lbs, in decent shape and have a good chin, he's can't be 5'6" and fights in the 155lb weight class. I give him a very small chance of taking me down and a 0% chance of knocking me out. Even if he did take me down and sub me, I'd still get my shots in for sure and wouldn't care that I lost.

Other than him, I'm sure I could beat guys in the lower weights (I know, that's heroic) but really no point. Once you get to guys like GSP and A. Silva, they cut a lot of weight and the height difference wouldn't be such a big deal. I'd rather fight a guy that I hated and got some anger out on him than fight a guy that would smash me and embarrass me.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

*How many alcoholic beverages did you consume while watching UFC?*

Well? I drank just over 5 pounds of beer or 7 bottles.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I had 2 before I went to the PPV, and about 6 after that and 1 when I got back home.

Needless to say though, I was very disappointed with this PPV.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I split 3 pitchers and had 3 beers.

So... 7-10 I guess? I've gotta crash, I don't usually drink that much.


----------



## Anudem (Apr 22, 2007)

Shot and a beer, would have had more but I was driving and its bad form to drink a pitcher by yourself


----------



## MarijuanaSmoker (Jan 2, 2008)

well i chewed 3 grams of mushrooms, bought 24 tall cans of busch and drank 3-4 bottles of Canadian, dont really know how much i drank or how much i gave away for sure, but well over 12 beers.

plus a huge blunt for GSP/Serra


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

xeberus said:


> Well? I drank just over 5 pounds of beer or 7 bottles.


I had 4 pints. 1 at home and 3 at the pub.

The butch girl I sat next to drank about 5 beers in under two hours!


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Way too many.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I had waaaay too many but I was too jacked up all night and I was at home(no drinking driving boys and girls) so I had no worries.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I had some spring water and Jakie Chan Green Tea. 

I'm trying to eat really clean right now


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

I had two Shiner Bocks.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

0.... I don't drink.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

pitcher and a half of Blue.....

that was like my first UFC actually feeling a lil buzzed....made the fight way more exciting....damnit i've never seen a bar react like that to a fight.....there were SO MANY fans at our campus bar.....every TD...the crowd went nuts


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't get it. Why would anyone drink and watch an mma fight? It all happens quick and if you don't pay the attention you may miss the best parts. And when you're drunk you are gonna miss for sure. Why then?:dunno:


----------



## sarahercoli (Apr 20, 2008)

Couldn't drink, to into it. Although i did smoke on some joints.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> I don't get it. Why would anyone drink and watch an mma fight? It all happens quick and if you don't pay the attention you may miss the best parts. And when you're drunk you are gonna miss for sure. Why then?:dunno:


With this post, you've been officially entered into my "Unintentionally Funny People" hitlist. :thumb02:


----------



## My Balls > You (Apr 17, 2008)

Zero. Stupid thread.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

None.

A latte and a bottle of water.


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

12 pack of Alaskan IPA and my DVR had my back.


----------



## My Balls > You (Apr 17, 2008)

raymardo said:


> None.
> 
> A latte and a bottle of water.


Ha! A latte!


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

MarijuanaSmoker said:


> well i chewed 3 grams of mushrooms, bought 24 tall cans of busch and drank 3-4 bottles of Canadian, dont really know how much i drank or how much i gave away for sure, but well over 12 beers.
> 
> plus a huge blunt for GSP/Serra


excellent. I smoked quite the blunt myself.

No drinks or shrooms though, I don't know if I would want to trip while watching UFC. I'd rather go outside.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Just had 8 cans of bud starting from 6 pm til the end of the night. Dont like getting to hammered on a UFC night, just a nice little buzz.


----------



## Trevmysta (Mar 23, 2008)

Eight cans of Keiths and two Heineken, and one huge blunt before Serra/GSP:thumb02:


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

lots....


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

I drank 300 pints of whiskey.


----------



## mlzybaby (Feb 3, 2007)

16 bottles of bud light


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

non I like watching the events sober, iu sually enjoy them more that way but man it would have been nice to have one afterwards though almost went to the store so i could drink that ppv out of my head


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

5 coolers light cans
2 heinakan grenades
1 shot - bacardi superior
3 - Cups of water
=
No hangover


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Drank a 12 pack and then had about 6 shots. Wasn't to bad either till the pounding headache took over this morning.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

about 20 shots of whisky.


joint in the morning = no hangover.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

e-thug said:


> Just had 8 cans of bud starting from 6 pm til the end of the night. Dont like getting to hammered on a UFC night, just a nice little buzz.


Same. I had 2 before I left my place and 5 from 8:30-11:30ish at a bar. I had a friend pick me up and drop me off, no drinking and driving.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

mma17 said:


> I drank 300 pints of whiskey.


Don't take this the wrong way... but i think you might have a problem...


(lol)


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

*The biggest fight I want to see is Anderson Silva and Lyoto Machida.*

Who takes this?

Give me a play by play and how you see it going.

Do you think we will see this fight?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## JayMJjinks (Feb 24, 2007)

I say this fight will never happen because they are on the same team but I would love to be wrong about that.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Sadly, this will never happen because they are from the same camps and have both publicly stated that they will not fight each other.

Hopefully, Dana can drop a shitload of money in front of both of them to convince them otherwise.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

JayMJjinks said:


> I say this fight will never happen because they are on the same team but I would love to be wrong about that.


I thought Machida left Black House before the Tito fight...?


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Javelin said:


> I thought Machida left Black House before the Tito fight...?


What? Where did you hear that? I haven't heard anything of that. And Anderson already said that him and Lyoto would be helping Big Nog coach on TUF.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

IF they did fight (which they never will), Silva would win because none of that slow-paced methodical BS would work on someone as athletic as Silva with such furious striking ability from stand-up. I just can't see Silva allowing someone to stand around and basically stall with slow-paced fighting the way that Tito did.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

dude u guys are giving Lyoto too much credit man... once he loses 20 people will fall off his bandwagon. :thumbsdown:
P.S. Silva will murder him. :thumb02:


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

This fight will never happen, another victim of the Brazilian brotherhood.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Whatever happened to the days of posts about fighters in the same weight class? I miss that.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Do you mean fighters that are in real life or weigh in day?


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Javelin said:


> I thought Machida left Black House before the Tito fight...?


Nope. I think you must have read about Machida going to American Kickboxing Academy (only for 2 or so weeks) so he could train his wrestling in preparation for the Tito fight.


----------



## Sambo King (Jun 14, 2007)

First off I would like to personally say that I think Anderson Silva is an arrogant SOB and hope he gets his mouth smashed in. He is a great fighter no doubt but some Japanese dude in Pride beat him with a heel hook and would have won by UD had the fight gone the distance so Silva is not invincible. Machida is half Japanese so he has a cool head. I say Machida would beat him. Anderson Silva is naturally a light heavyweight and should be fighting in this class. He is either a coward or a vain Peacock for not being in this weight division in the first place.


----------



## WaCkO92 (Apr 20, 2007)

***** King said:


> First off I would like to personally say that I think Anderson Silva is an arrogant SOB and hope he gets his mouth smashed in. He is a great fighter no doubt but some Japanese dude in Pride beat him with a heel hook and would have won by UD had the fight gone the distance so Silva is not invincible. Machida is half Japanese so he has a cool head. I say Machida would beat him. Anderson Silva is naturally a light heavyweight and should be fighting in this class. He is either a coward or a vain Peacock for not being in this weight division in the first place.


cocky, something i would not use to describe anderson silva, your an idiot

that japanese guy was ryo chonan who wouldve lost a decision, so wtf are you talkin about?

bad troll job or somethin


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

***** King said:


> First off I would like to personally say that I think Anderson Silva is an arrogant SOB


anderson silva is a class act, and shows a great deal of respect to anyone who does the same to him. he's the best in the world in many peoples eyes, and he could go round saying "yeah im the best i could beat anyone" but he realizes he's human, and his streak could end at any time.




***** King said:


> He is a great fighter no doubt but some Japanese dude in Pride beat him with a heel hook and would have won by UD had the fight gone the distance so Silva is not invincible.


you do realise this was years ago, and way before he had any ground game. its just like saying forrest griffin got beaten up by a convict 6 years ago, so he ain't a credible champion.




***** King said:


> Machida is half Japanese so he has a cool head.


racist?



***** King said:


> He is either a coward or a vain Peacock for not being in this weight division in the first place.


you should only fight at a weight you can cut down to comfortably without being totally drained. anderson silva has shown no signs of weakness at middleweight, so why isn't that his true weight class? should forrest griffin be a natural heavyweight, hes pretty big at lhw?




ok now down to the machida/a.silva fight. this website is all about speculation, so for the sake of an argument lets assume they had a fallout prior the fight due to machida taking the last bit of whey protein.

if anyone can stop machida in the standup it'd be anderson silva. silva is such a methodical striker, that i just don't see machida being able to stay on the outside leg kicking his way to a victory. silva will close the distance and get the clinch, tito was able to get the clinch at some point in there fight, so anderson definitely will. i think it'll be a boring first round with both fighters feeling each other out, then anderson will come out strong and ko machida in the second.


----------



## henderson92 (Jul 24, 2008)

if it ever happens its gonna be great! anderson has got the edge though im nearly sure of that. =)


----------



## laughingboy3 (Sep 24, 2007)

Not gonna happen.

http://mmamania.com/2008/07/09/anderson-silva-claims-the-205-pound-title-belongs-to-lyoto-machida/


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

henderson92 said:


> anderson has got the edge though im nearly sure of that. =)


Phew, as long as you're almost sure.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

WaCkO92 said:


> cocky, something i would not use to describe anderson silva, your an idiot
> 
> that japanese guy was ryo chonan who wouldve lost a decision, so wtf are you talkin about?
> 
> bad troll job or somethin


Ryo was winning.


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

***** King said:


> Anderson Silva is naturally a light heavyweight and should be fighting in this class. He is either a coward or a vain Peacock for not being in this weight division in the first place.


EVERYBODY cuts weight. 

Is Sean Sherk a coward for not fighting at WW?
Is Forrest a coward for not fighting at HW?
Was Randy a coward for dropping down to LHW?
Is BJ Penn a vain peacock?

That part of your comment was pretty awesome.

Anderson "The Vain Peacock" Silva:happy01:

The nickname would serve to explain the post-fight dancing.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> Ryo was winning.


ryo was actually losing pretty convincingly


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Things that are false?



BrFighter07 said:


> ryo was actually losing pretty convincingly


----------



## WaCkO92 (Apr 20, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6D-_jAIvqs


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

SlimShady said:


> dude u guys are giving Lyoto too much credit man... once he loses 20 people will fall off his bandwagon. :thumbsdown:
> P.S. Silva will murder him. :thumb02:


agreed 100% IF it comes down to it who gives a shit if they are in teh same camp. Hendeson and rampage were best friends when they fought and they were tryin to kill one another.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Whatever happened to the days of posts about fighters in the same weight class? I miss that.


Its the dawn of a new era.
If you are beating down all the comp in your class what is there left for ya to do thats right move up or down and start dominating it.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I dont even bother to watch andersons fights because I know he is gonna destroy his opponents and I hate watching Machida so I would just wait til the fight is done and ask someone...So how fast did Silva win this one? 

Silva for the win, screw machida


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

***** King said:


> First off I would like to personally say that I think Anderson Silva is an arrogant SOB and hope he gets his mouth smashed in. He is a great fighter no doubt but some Japanese dude in Pride beat him with a heel hook and would have won by UD had the fight gone the distance so Silva is not invincible. Machida is half Japanese so he has a cool head. I say Machida would beat him. Anderson Silva is naturally a light heavyweight and should be fighting in this class. He is either a coward or a vain Peacock for not being in this weight division in the first place.


:thumbsdown:


----------



## FedorsFan (Jul 19, 2008)

Silva'd win. Machida won't escape the web of the Spider


----------



## Shredder (Mar 30, 2007)

This fight will never happen, Silva has made that very clear. But if it did, then Silva takes it.
Until Machida is beaten out of title contention, I dont think Silva will take more that a passing interest in the 205 division.


----------



## Sambo King (Jun 14, 2007)

BrFighter07 said:


> ryo was actually losing pretty convincingly


The Japanese dude Ryo was clearly winning against Anderson (watch the entire fight not the edited peices). BTW, why doesn't Anderson call out Ryo to avenge his loss instead of making some stupid challenge to a boxer. Ryo already said he is willing to join the UFC. And the only reason Anderson won't fight Machida is because he is afraid of losing (plain and simple). Silva's arrogance was clearly shown in how he disrespected Hendo at the end of their fight by commenting on how Rich Franklin was a better fighter than Henderson (give me a break). And look at how Anderson Silva looks like he is nearly a skeleton at middleweight and normal looking at heavyweight. Yes his face is a little chubbier at HW hence why he wants to look prettier at middleweight like the vain dancing peacock he is who acts like such a fool after he wins a fight, and I stress the word "acts" because you can see he is not humble at all. Don't get me wrong, he is a gifted fighter but he will be beaten once he tries out a few more LHW's.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Hard to say who would win, because I see Machida avoiding confrontation and possibly producing a snoozefest that might garner him a boring decision.

But, Anderson might be preparing for this and have a gameplan to put Machida to sleep anyway.

If I was forced to bet: Silva by some type of stoppage: sub, KO...


----------



## Sambo King (Jun 14, 2007)

raymardo said:


> Hard to say who would win, because I see Machida avoiding confrontation and possibly producing a snoozefest that might garner him a boring decision.
> 
> But, Anderson might be preparing for this and have a gameplan to put Machida to sleep anyway.
> 
> If I was forced to bet: Silva by some type of stoppage: sub, KO...


Why do people think Anderson Silva is so invincible. He doesn't have the intelligence to be a Fedor or a Machida who's records will remailn unbeatable.


----------



## laughingboy3 (Sep 24, 2007)

***** King said:


> The Japanese dude Ryo was clearly winning against Anderson (watch the entire fight not the edited peices). BTW, why doesn't Anderson call out Ryo to avenge his loss instead of making some stupid challenge to a boxer. Ryo already said he is willing to join the UFC./QUOTE]
> 
> Ryo is in the UFC. He fought and lost to Karo at UFC 78 (he's also slated to fight Roan Carneiro at UFC 88). However, he fights at 170 lbs and to be honest, hasn't earned a shot at the 185 lb champion. It was a great submission, but it was almost 4 years ago. They are both different fighters now.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

WaCkO92 said:


> cocky, something i would not use to describe anderson silva, your an idiot
> 
> that japanese guy was ryo chonan who wouldve lost a decision, so wtf are you talkin about?
> 
> bad troll job or somethin


Don't just call people an idiot like that, especially when you are wrong. Watch Andersons fight with Rich (2nd one) It is quite clear that he is a cocky fighter. VERY VERY CLEAR. Not that I think that is a bad thing.

The way you say "so wtf are you talkin about?" Like you are completely right again is very funny. Bas and Mauro tend to disagree with you, as do alot of other people.


----------



## Chris32 (Sep 22, 2006)

Machida loses due to goats vagina...


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

*Broadsided via ex-girlfriend*

Okay. So me and the wifey are going out to get some basic stuff, including this awesome BBQ sauce cause im cooking ribs this weekend. Anyways we end up having to wait for her prescription to be filled at a local pharmacy so we decide to go get some coffee. But my an ex-gf of mine who I have successfully avoided for over a year used to work there. I tell my wifey this xD and she gives me the whole shit about being a grown man and dealing with anxiety etc etc so we go, i decide to let her run in and get us the coffee, just in case. She is not inside for more than 15seconds, before you guessed it ex-gf drives up. Doesn't park beside us, across from us... no she ******* parks head long in front of us, im in the passenger seat. mortified. im in a haze, this cannot be real, not happening. i look over at the keys in the ignition, thinking of whether i can quickly go for it. i soon look back up to see her pointing at me and waving. factually fucked. i take a deep breath and step out of the car. We say each others names loudly and she runs over and gives me the largest most violent hug you have ever seen i seriously doubt her feet were even on the ground. oh and guess who sees? wifey. how long does it take to get two coffees? oh and we aren't talking regular coffee, im talking large iced carmel machiado and whatever she got. we're talking no line and like 90seconds. ridiculous, impossible. she ended up not even working there anymore, just happened to stop for a coffee. the introduction was brutal. wifey this is her, her this is wifey my wife x_X daggers were spit from her eyes. ended with a quick "well it was nice to see you". now wifey is mad at me. oh apparently i went to far when she viciously hugged me. i even told her i wanted to avoid this place just in case and told her, sigh* 

this thread is for times in your life when you get completely ass broadsided by ex-gfs or opposite sex or w.e


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

This thread is for when you have a spouse who needs to be a little less controlling and calm the f*ck down.

Take the leash off. I mean it. If you want to stay married, somebody needs to be a little less controlling.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

It's easy to avoid being hugged. Unless you are a pansy. Are you a pansy? Considering the fact that you found the aforementioned introduction brutal I am going to say yes, you are a pansy.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I've said before that I don't now, and never did crack the whip where my lord and master was concerned (No he hasn't asked, you degenerates).

It's an excellent way to screw up a marriage, especially a new one.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> This thread is for when you have a spouse who needs to be a little less controlling and calm the f*ck down.
> 
> Take the leash off. I mean it. If you want to stay married, somebody needs to be a little less controlling.


you're probably right and i hate to say it i may be in the same boat >_< while i was away i hit a guy in a bar for bothering her while i was pissing. he had an accent and it was loud i misheard what he said when i went and talked to him, messed up my hand over practically nothing. i still feel like a total asshat for that. this marriage thing is trial and error 



Cartheron said:


> It's easy to avoid being hugged. Unless you are a pansy. Are you a pansy? Considering the fact that you found the aforementioned introduction brutal I am going to say yes, you are a pansy.


yea wasn't even thinking about it at the time. but this girl dude i had like .8seconds from here car to her jumping on me >_< i may very well be a pansy... a pansy who is getting laid any time soon


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

xeberus said:


> you're probably right and i hate to say it i may be in the same boat >_< while i was away i hit a guy in a bar for bothering her while i was pissing. he had an accent and it was loud i misheard what he said when i went and talked to him, messed up my hand over practically nothing. i still feel like a total asshat for that. this marriage thing is trial and error
> 
> 
> 
> yea wasn't even thinking about it at the time. but this girl dude i had like .8seconds from here car to her jumping on me >_< i may very well be a pansy... a pansy who is getting laid any time soon


Women who withhold sex are lacking a crucial type of judgment, IMO. It always backfires.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Xeberus, you heartless monster. (sarc)


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Women who withhold sex are lacking a crucial type of judgment, IMO. It always backfires.


i agree. i remember saying if that ever happened to me in marriage i would cheat. >_< its not like she says "no sex" its more of im afraid to act on it. as sad as it sounds her bitching is somewhat frightening to me. to be honest im not sure what she would do if i made a move in bed tonight. she might just be like "i have a headache or some BS" maybe she would have sex with me. i dunno : / should i go for it?



name goes here said:


> Xeberus, you heartless monster. (sarc)


i am a bastard  

my god that is why i hate kongo if i even get close to a guys stuff in sparring i back off completely that shit sucks.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm sorry that whole situation is freakin priceless! That's proof that god is a comedian.

Similiar stuff has happened to me, but nothing that terrible. I'm sorry dude... I'm just sorry.

If it makes you feel any better.. you were right as usual, and your wifey was wrong. Like that ever matters though..


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Withholding is never a good idea, on either side.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> I'm sorry that whole situation is freakin priceless! That's proof that god is a comedian.
> 
> Similiar stuff has happened to me, but nothing that terrible. I'm sorry dude... I'm just sorry.
> 
> If it makes you feel any better.. you were right as usual, and your wifey was wrong. Like that ever matters though..


haha or that he remembers the last 21 years of my life and its time for some good ole fashion pay back xD

i keep going over it in my mind, how 1 in a million that situation was. should never even have happened in life at all. 



swpthleg said:


> Withholding is never a good idea, on either side.


yea, trust me i never withhold on my side :thumb02:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Haha, wtf it was your wife who wanted to go see your ex gf in the first place. X-D Maybe when she talked about "dealing with anxiety" she was referring to herself, not you. And it seems she's still got some work to do...


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

Get in your car right now and drive over to your ex's place, bone the shit out of her and send your wife a picture message of this girl's naked body with your jizz all over it. Then drive home and backhand her before she can even start to throw a fit on you, and tell her to never try to control an alphamale like you again.

She'll either fall in love with you all over again or leave you and call the cops. Worth the risk imo.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Couchwarrior said:


> Haha, wtf it was your wife who wanted to go see your ex gf in the first place. X-D Maybe when she talked about "dealing with anxiety" she was referring to herself, not you. And it seems she's still got some work to do...


im pretty sure she was talking about me. she mentioned coffee and the place we went to and i was like ehhh, i think she doubted as much as I did that we would run into her. yea she definitely failed it wasnt like she hugged me and i started grabbing her ass etc 



SurfNinja said:


> Get in your car right now and drive over to your ex's place, bone the shit out of her and send your wife a picture message of this girl's naked body with your jizz all over it. Then drive home and backhand her before she can even start to throw a fit on you, and tell her to never try to control an alphamale like you again.
> 
> She'll either fall in love with you all over again or leave you and call the cops. Worth the risk imo.


surf... YES! haha i wish xD physically i could totally do it. i still have her number >_> or i could find it easy. call her up pretending to be emtional, ask her if we can meet up and talk. give her a story about a fight between teh wifey and myself, tell her it was over her and how im still in love with her. i'd be hitting it before my wife even noticed i was gone xD

haha fun to think about, but im trying to be "faithful" and stuff. besides i love the wife, but rawr.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I see a future of you struggling to get visitation rights. Your wife seems less than helpfull 8)


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

holy shit broadsided by an x broad....the irony


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

name goes here said:


> I see a future of you struggling to get visitation rights. Your wife seems less than helpfull 8)


shhhh don't tell me what I dont want to hear! yea you are probably right, we will get divorced eventually. i just hope there arent kids in the cross hairs. hindsight is 20/20, front sight is about 20/200



TERMINATOR said:


> holy shit broadsided by an x broad....the irony


haha had not thought about that xD


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Gay guys HATE hugs......just might be something to think about.....


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

They don't hate hugs from chicks! We smell pretty.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow, thats pretty jacked up...

As a self professed 'seriously whipped spouse' I could give a crap about an ex.

I have ran into exes with my wife... but my wife knows that there is/was nothing keeping me in that past relationship... and my present/future is with the wife (+kids).

When I do cross paths with em, I could care less... 
Even if you do have some angst about meeting em, dont let it show... it presents itself as an 'issue' to be dealt with by the wife... You provided the ammo for your own undoing sir!

If you make the encounter very 'whatever' nonchalant, then your wife has no reason to freak out... if she does anyways, you can always fire back with 'whats your problem?, I dont give a crap about that ex... she's history and you are my future'.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Always awkward to meet Xs with wives. Unless your like me my ex is my wifes best friend. As a matter of fact my ex was her maid of honor in our wedding. My Xs husband is always disgruntled about having seen both of them naked. He doesn't know I've seen his siter too :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> Always awkward to meet Xs with wives. Unless your like me my ex is my wifes best friend. As a matter of fact my ex was her maid of honor in our wedding. My Xs husband is always disgruntled about having seen both of them naked. He doesn't know I've seen his siter too :thumb02:


Let's see anyone match that degree of win today! Good work my friend!

I'd like to think that if my husband and I split up, he'd have the good taste to get with someone that could at least be civil to me, and vice versa. I'm speaking hypothetically.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> Let's see anyone match that degree of win today! Good work my friend!
> 
> I'd like to think that if my husband and I split up, he'd have the good taste to get with someone that could at least be civil to me, and vice versa. I'm speaking hypothetically.


Thank you Thank you. 

I think he'd have an easy time finding someone that liked you, but not someone like you.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Because I'm so specia, I assume?


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> Because I'm so specia, I assume?


Yep, youre _specia_. And thats the way we like it!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I MEANT to do that!


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> I MEANT to do that!


I know you did swp I know :wink01:


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

xeberus said:


> i agree. i remember saying if that ever happened to me in marriage i would cheat. >_< its not like she says "no sex" its more of im afraid to act on it. as sad as it sounds her bitching is somewhat frightening to me. to be honest im not sure what she would do if i made a move in bed tonight. she might just be like "i have a headache or some BS" maybe she would have sex with me. i dunno : / should i go for it?
> 
> 
> > Start off asking if she wants some Excedrine. If she replies no headache you can scratch that off the list...
> ...


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

Couchwarrior said:


> Haha, wtf it was your wife who wanted to go see your ex gf in the first place. X-D Maybe when she talked about "dealing with anxiety" she was referring to herself, not you. And it seems she's still got some work to do...


She probably did want to see her. Girlfriends and wife's love to see what the competition is and how they stack up and more importantly they love to guage your reaction even if they don't like the outcome.  By her looking at an ex she can guage (in her eyes) what was going thyough your head then and possibly now. 
I dated a girl for 4 years and left with alot of "baggage". Then dated a similarly featured girl and then a completely different featured girl. Well when she saw pics of the 2 ex's she developed all kinds of insecurities and needless to say I didn't put up with it for long. Just my $0.02


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> Always awkward to meet Xs with wives. Unless your like me my ex is my wifes best friend. As a matter of fact my ex was her maid of honor in our wedding. My Xs husband is always disgruntled about having seen both of them naked. He doesn't know I've seen his siter too :thumb02:


FTW you are my hero! rep to you


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i would never date, much less marry, a woman who got jealous over being hugged by my ex. I stay good friends with most of my exes so it just wouldn't work.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Gay guys HATE hugs......just might be something to think about.....


well depends if i can keep em busying enough with a hug to forget about what my hands are doin :thumb02:



swpthleg said:


> They don't hate hugs from chicks! We smell pretty.


and taste pretty.



attention said:


> Wow, thats pretty jacked up...
> 
> As a self professed 'seriously whipped spouse' I could give a crap about an ex.
> 
> ...


Yea, you are probably right. its just this one of the last girls I had before wifey, and i completely wrecked that chick. ridiculous, she was probably never the same. and there is no way i could ever not think about that when i see her and while in proximity of my wife xD its hard man



LV 2 H8 U said:


> Always awkward to meet Xs with wives. Unless your like me my ex is my wifes best friend. As a matter of fact my ex was her maid of honor in our wedding. My Xs husband is always disgruntled about having seen both of them naked. He doesn't know I've seen his siter too :thumb02:


You sir are game.



Perseus said:


> Start off asking if she wants some Excedrine. If she replies no headache you can scratch that off the list...
> 
> Hmm sounds like a good time to push for anal...j/k, but no really :thumb02: or there is always :sarcastic12:


haha a bit late now (no sex : / but i didnt go for it) hell yes always a good time to aim for anal! xD honestly im not a big fan, way to tight. I can't ever just go for it, its uber slow etc 



Perseus said:


> She probably did want to see her. Girlfriends and wife's love to see what the competition is and how they stack up and more importantly they love to guage your reaction even if they don't like the outcome.  By her looking at an ex she can guage (in her eyes) what was going thyough your head then and possibly now.
> I dated a girl for 4 years and left with alot of "baggage". Then dated a similarly featured girl and then a completely different featured girl. Well when she saw pics of the 2 ex's she developed all kinds of insecurities and needless to say I didn't put up with it for long. Just my $0.02


very possible. man i like a variety of ladies, this ex is completely different than my wife. she has long curly natural blond hair, blue eyes and shes short  may wifey is like 4 inches taller, brunette and man u'd would just have to see them both, its a monster difference. 



HexRei said:


> i would never date, much less marry, a woman who got jealous over being hugged by my ex. I stay good friends with most of my exes so it just wouldn't work.


yea 1st time ive gotten to experience this situation with her. man ive tried in the past to remain friends with ex-gfs, but it seems weird to me after we break up xD and i'd say they hate me most of the time.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Perseus said:


> FTW you are my hero! rep to you


+ rep to you for insight. Please try to watch double/triple posting, though. use the handy edit button K?


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> + rep to you for insight. Please try to watch double/triple posting, though. use the handy edit button K?


Sorry I tried and for some reasons the multi quote buttons weren't working, probably my turd computer. 

I think the wifey will chill out just try to at least act understanding...raise01:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I feel your pain re: the turd computer.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> Always awkward to meet Xs with wives. Unless your like me my ex is my wifes best friend. As a matter of fact my ex was her maid of honor in our wedding. My Xs husband is always disgruntled about having seen both of them naked. He doesn't know I've seen his siter too :thumb02:


A man among boys


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> A man among boys


Ha! more like a Jerry Springer candidate. :laugh:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I went back to the town that I graduated high school and went to the casino near there...happened to run into a girl I used to work with in high school. She was way too stuck up to sleep with a younger dude in high school, but i'll be damned if I didn't try. Well my wife was standing right behind and the girl didn't know I was married to her and she was all touching me and checking me out. Then I said (while pulling my wife over), "babe, you remember miranda?" Turns out that girl slept with my wife's first BF (while they were together) and she hates her...that was interesting because Miranda was clearly interested in me and I wasn't because I am happily married. It felt good to have the tables turned. But the dagger eyes were shot on multiple occasions by each...I was hoping for a cat fight and some loose boobs flailing about. Is that worng?


Oh and the other day I was walking behind some women into the office the other day and one (happened to be the more attractive one) noticed me via window reflection. And as she opened the 2nd door she decided to check me out well I busted her and I just kind of smiled as she finally saw that I caught her...and I looked at her and said with a straight face, "you were checking me out weren't you?" Her friend laughed and they walked off. It was hilarious. I completely busted her. Has that ever happened to anyone?


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

your wife has a point... i mean she hugged you in a parking lot? that's practically fu*king. 

i've had lots of painful run-ins with ex's. With and without my wife. Dated a lot of bar waitresses and shooter girls from about 18 to 24... so there was a time there that every time my wife and i would go to one of the many bars we used to kick it at as friends, before we hooked up, that we'd run into another crazy ex. crazy because anyone who's dated girls who work in bars knows... those chicks are always messed up, better off avoided lest they resume 2AM texting or 20-page emails the next day.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I went back to the town that I graduated high school and went to the casino near there...happened to run into a girl I used to work with in high school. She was way too stuck up to sleep with a younger dude in high school, but i'll be damned if I didn't try. Well my wife was standing right behind and the girl didn't know I was married to her and she was all touching me and checking me out. Then I said (while pulling my wife over), "babe, you remember miranda?" Turns out that girl slept with my wife's first BF (while they were together) and she hates her...that was interesting because Miranda was clearly interested in me and I wasn't because I am happily married. It felt good to have the tables turned. But the dagger eyes were shot on multiple occasions by each...I was hoping for a cat fight and some loose boobs flailing about. Is that worng?
> 
> 
> Oh and the other day I was walking behind some women into the office the other day and one (happened to be the more attractive one) noticed me via window reflection. And as she opened the 2nd door she decided to check me out well I busted her and I just kind of smiled as she finally saw that I caught her...and I looked at her and said with a straight face, "you were checking me out weren't you?" Her friend laughed and they walked off. It was hilarious. I completely busted her. Has that ever happened to anyone?


haha nice, boobs flailing is never wrong! god i think about cheating all the time and im happy with my wife x_X just a physical thing, who could possibly ever settle for one woman? me >_<

lol ive been there before a lot of times, but 60% of the time they are horridly mugly or extremely fat. the other 40% they just smile back and i usually dont say anything unless they touch me. then i show them my finer points (aka my abs) its not cheating if i dont **** them :thumb02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Beautiful part about moving after your married is you don't have to deal with this stuff and if you do...you are one unlucky SOB


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Have I busted girls checking me out? All the time!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Restored threads


----------

